# Just For Stu



## frogman955

Hi Stu
Here are the photo`s of my Leuc tank now that i`ve cleaned the glass.
Can see inside it a lot easier now :lol2:

Mike








http://www.bikerfrog.adsl24.co.uk/frogpics/end.jpg


----------



## soundstounite

cool thanks mate,another belated birthday pressie can't be bad:2thumb:
its a really cool viv Mike the wood is it vine,and if so have you had any problems with it? i've heard mixed reviews on this so curious. Did any more little uns appear? How long has this been set up?
Thanks for the extra pics mate its great to see what it really looks like.
take care buddy
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu
I`ve had no trouble at all with the wood.
Some of it is plain old bog wood from my mates aquatic shop and I got the branches from there too, but I forget what its called. I`ll try and find out.
I`ve had no more froglets appear but I know for a fact theres 2 tadpoles so maybe one day soon.
The tank was first set up and frogs put in during April 2010.
On a slightly different note i`m having an early xmas pressie ..... I hope.
I just found the following in my Cauchero viv.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> I`ve had no trouble at all with the wood.
> Some of it is plain old bog wood from my mates aquatic shop and I got the branches from there too, but I forget what its called. I`ll try and find out.
> I`ve had no more froglets appear but I know for a fact theres 2 tadpoles so maybe one day soon.
> The tank was first set up and frogs put in during April 2010.
> On a slightly different note i`m having an early xmas pressie ..... I hope.
> I just found the following in my Cauchero viv.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Ha i told ya that state of play wouldn't last long,congrats Mike thats superb news,i didn't look hard enough do they look fertile mate? Time to go to town on those springtails .Mike we are stoked for you more species will follow now i'm sure, keep us updated mate,we don''t get to see enough pics of pums being bred here
fingers crossed mate 
Stu


----------



## soundstounite

soundstounite said:


> Ha i told ya that state of play wouldn't last long,congrats Mike thats superb news,i didn't look hard enough do they look fertile mate? Time to go to town on those springtails .Mike we are stoked for you more species will follow now i'm sure, keep us updated mate,we don''t get to see enough pics of pums being bred here
> fingers crossed mate
> Stu


yup def fertile your on your way mate
t


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Stu.
You were right enough about them.
Just need the others to get going now.
Not wanting to tempt fate or anything but i`ve loads of springs so all being well there should be no worries there.
Yes i`ll update as long as I have info to share :2thumb:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Thanks Stu.
> You were right enough about them.
> Just need the others to get going now.
> Not wanting to tempt fate or anything but i`ve loads of springs so all being well there should be no worries there.
> Yes i`ll update as long as I have info to share :2thumb:
> 
> Mike


Its great Mike to see this stuff ,a question:are all pum tads/eggs this pale,the little embyo looks pure white,from the pic
well done kiddo
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

Goregous bud!

Question, is that a home made clay mix on the bottom, or Oliver Knott Nature Soil or a similar product?

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Stu.
Obviously i`m new to having Pums laying but I have read on another forum that their eggs are white. Think it was on Dendroboard.
Seem to remember that someone had the same question and he was warned not to throw the eggs out as they were probably not dead.

Ade.
The substrate is hydroleca with Humus/coco fibre soil on top.
And for the pool bottom i`m using aquarium gravel.
The soil was getting a bit muddy because of the pool so I got some live moss from Dartfrog and covered it all, which has now started growing nicely and holding it all together.
The sloping part out of the water is a couple of old slates that I picked up.

Mike


----------



## Sandsifter

Love it.


----------



## richie.b

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> I`ve had no trouble at all with the wood.
> Some of it is plain old bog wood from my mates aquatic shop and I got the branches from there too, but I forget what its called. I`ll try and find out.
> I`ve had no more froglets appear but I know for a fact theres 2 tadpoles so maybe one day soon.
> The tank was first set up and frogs put in during April 2010.
> On a slightly different note i`m having an early xmas pressie ..... I hope.
> I just found the following in my Cauchero viv.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image



Nice one Mike, definitely fertile :2thumb: now just sit back and let the parents do all the hard work for you, gotta love pumilio

Richie


----------



## frogman955

Thanks RIchie.
Kinda cheers me up after the disaster I told you about recently.
I had a wee poke around yesterday evening for a look at the eggs she laid yesterday and theres another 3 there that I can see.
I`m trying hard not to disturb them.
At least these first ones are on plain view at the front of the viv so easily kept an eye on.
I managed to get a video of them laying their 2nd clutch and have posted a couple of snaps off the video for you.
It`s not in great detail because of where they are but its cool to me all the same.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

have you no shame man:lol2:.its damn cool to us aswell mike superb
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Damn it Stu I never thought.
Does that make me a perv ? :gasp:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Damn it Stu I never thought.
> Does that make me a perv ? :gasp:
> 
> Mike


:lol2: No mike,your strategically placed leaves mean it can be veiwed by all:2thumb: would only get a PG rating at worst....all good lmfao
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Had me worried there Stu :2thumb:
Tonight I managed to get a photo of the new eggs without disturbing them so i`ll share them with you.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

getting cocky now mate:lol2:still properly cool though
Mike how long for these to hatch,is it around 2 weeks like the larger darts? and how long does a pum tad take roughly to morph out,funny i've not logged those two answers,never thought of this before

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Nah not cocky Stu just chuffed to bits and wanting to share it.
You`ve also just asked a question that I can`t answer :whistling2:
A mate told me i`ve now got a 3 month wait so i`m pressuming thats the answer, which would make it much the same as other frogs.

Mike


----------



## Tuatara

Lovely tank there real jealous!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Sandsifter

Thanks for all the pic's Mike.

Forgive the newbie questions, but what's the plant the eggs are on? Is that pool of water as fragile/temporary as it looks?

Chris


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Tuatara, yw Chris.
The plant is some kind of ivy I think.
I bought the viv off someone who was giving up the hobby and that plant was already in there.
The eggs are in some kind of gel and tonight I found said leaf hanging vertical for some reason and the eggs hadn`t budged.
I`ve posted another pic from tonight and you can clearly see the tadpole now.
Photo`s are not great so I appologise.

Mike


----------



## Sandsifter

frogman955 said:


> Thanks Tuatara, yw Chris.
> The plant is some kind of ivy I think.
> I bought the viv off someone who was giving up the hobby and that plant was already in there.
> The eggs are in some kind of gel and tonight I found said leaf hanging vertical for some reason and the eggs hadn`t budged.
> I`ve posted another pic from tonight and you can clearly see the tadpole now.
> Photo`s are not great so I appologise.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Don't give a monkey about the quality of the photos Mike; they are fascinating. Cheers :2thumb:

That's no ivy? (hopes for a plant expert) . 

Do the parents, or just male, watch over what's happening to the eggs?


----------



## Sandsifter

That whole "pool" of water is gel then?


----------



## frogman955

Hi Chris
Yes it`s exactly that.
It is from what I can see just like the white of say a chickens egg but thicker and stickier.
Like you i`m no plant expert so have no idea what the plant is called.
Here is a photo of their viv to see if anyone can ID the plant.

Mike


----------



## justairplants

frogman955 said:


> Hi Chris
> Yes it`s exactly that.
> It is from what I can see just like the white of say a chickens egg but thicker and stickier.
> Like you i`m no plant expert so have no idea what the plant is called.
> Here is a photo of their viv to see if anyone can ID the plant.
> 
> Mike


Difficult to tell without seeing the plant but my guess would be Philodendron scandens - a bit like Pothos but without the variegation.
HTH
Gill
Just Airplants


----------



## Ron Magpie

justairplants said:


> Difficult to tell without seeing the plant but my guess would be Philodendron scandens - a bit like Pothos but without the variegation.
> HTH
> Gill
> Just Airplants


 Darn, you got there first! It's a great plant and really easy to propagate- I've got it in a few of my tanks.


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Nah not cocky Stu just chuffed to bits and wanting to share it.
> You`ve also just asked a question that I can`t answer :whistling2:
> A mate told me i`ve now got a 3 month wait so i`m pressuming thats the answer, which would make it much the same as other frogs.
> 
> Mike


I know mate i'm just playing,ha i'm equally thrilled for ya,i love seeing folks do well especially the good uns,little tad looks good Mike you'll be hovering over the tank soon for that elusive transport shot for us soon,best of luck ,is there anysigns of developement in the second clutch yet? 
I wondered with the egg feeding by the parents,whether things might be sped up ,as well as the size.
Keep the photos comming mate this is a real treat,congrats
thanks dude 
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Is ok Stu I know what you meant :2thumb:
The eggs are tucked well into the side Stu so photo`s wont be easy without maybe disturbing them.
I`ll have a look later and see if theres anything to update.
Gill and Ron I googled that plant and it looks very like what you suspected.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Is ok Stu I know what you meant :2thumb:
> The eggs are tucked well into the side Stu so photo`s wont be easy without maybe disturbing them.
> I`ll have a look later and see if theres anything to update.
> Gill and Ron I googled that plant and it looks very like what you suspected.
> Thanks for your help.


Ha the experts had the plant covered for you Mike,i forgot to say NICCCCCCCEEEE tank:2thumb:,cause of my mad sense of humour mate an inability to communicate well on this bloody machine i needed you to know just larking around as is my way,Mike i don't care if no pics you just hatch them pums mate and tell me about it,that will be just as cool.
What does it for me Mike is seeing how folks are breeding their frogs,we don't get nearly enough of the breeding side that fascinates me so much.Actually that doen't go only for our chosen darts but all these phibs. I'd personally love to see more of how folks are breeding all of it,i'm not saying that all the joy in keeping these frogs is in breeding them thats not the case,i just find this side incredibly interesting.
Good luck kiddo
Stu


----------



## frogman955

We think very much alike Stu and your sense of humour couldn`t be any worse than mine :lol2:
Some say its positively wierd.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> We think very much alike Stu and your sense of humour couldn`t be any worse than mine :lol2:
> Some say its positively wierd.
> 
> Mike


yeah we can cope with weird huh mate:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Haha everybody needs a wee bit of weird in them.
Just giving a photo update on junior.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Stu i`m struggling to get a decent shot of the new eggs but from this one I got today its looking like all 3 are forming.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Stu i`m struggling to get a decent shot of the new eggs but from this one I got today its looking like all 3 are forming.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


yeah looks damn positive Mike,more congrats:lol2: Mate was reading me lotters book,expected hatch for tads around 12 days, 42 days aprox for tad to froglet, but can stretch out to 3 months,i just thought that might be of use,nice to have some ball parks. hope it all goes well mate,exciting is it not
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks for that Stu.
It makes things easier with them being near the front of the viv but for some reason they don`t want their pics taken :lol2:
But the tad is fairly active and I can see it squirming about in the egg white very easily.
I just hope the parents do their thing now.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here`s an update on the 2nd batch of eggs Stu.
Still waiting for the first tad to be transported but i`m having bad feelings about whether or not the parents will manage.
They are always hanging about and sit beside it but its a will they won`t they scenario.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Here`s an update on the 2nd batch of eggs Stu.
> Still waiting for the first tad to be transported but i`m having bad feelings about whether or not the parents will manage.
> They are always hanging about and sit beside it but its a will they won`t they scenario.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Hey mike,I'm going to stay optimistic,for ya mate,i have to its my job:2thumb:, the second look good from what i can see buddy.This i guess is one of the most positive things about dart breeding Mike is that they lay lots of little clutches giving us and them a chance of getting it right,without huge losses.The fact that they are hanging around them is good though.
Again mike cheers for putting this up,its good to see this covered so well
wish ya luck mate
Stu


----------



## frogman955

As I was about to feed my Leucs tonight I had to drop everything and grab my phone to get some pics.
I found another froglet just out of the water.
Another free range froggie :jump::lol:

Mike

Parent with latest free range froggie.









Parent with both froglets.


----------



## Ron Magpie

That's fab. How trustworthy are the adults with juveniles?


----------



## frogman955

Hi Ron
I`ve been watching them closely and you would almost think they were standing watch over them.
I had the same thoughts as you, but no more.
Even when I throw in some mels for the larger one the adults will dive in and start scooping them up, but at no time have I seen one putting the froglet at risk.
All I can say is that they have been really brilliant from what i`ve seen so far.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> Hi Ron
> I`ve been watching them closely and you would almost think they were standing watch over them.
> I had the same thoughts as you, but no more.
> Even when I throw in some mels for the larger one the adults will dive in and start scooping them up, but at no time have I seen one putting the froglet at risk.
> All I can say is that they have been really brilliant from what i`ve seen so far.
> 
> Mike


Interesting. I guess it makes sense, given the care before, but I'm too used to the vast majority of frogs who see a youngling and think 'Mmmm, snack!' :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite

Mike you keep posting superb pics the top one of adult and froglet is so cool,many congrats,ha getting exciting up there is it not mate:mf_dribble:
awsome

Stu


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi Ron
> I`ve been watching them closely and you would almost think they were standing watch over them.
> I had the same thoughts as you, but no more.
> Even when I throw in some mels for the larger one the adults will dive in and start scooping them up, but at no time have I seen one putting the froglet at risk.
> All I can say is that they have been really brilliant from what i`ve seen so far.
> 
> Mike


Mike are they taking mels when you first see them,or are they confined to springs? Fascinating to see this in action,how long do you intend to leave them in situ? well done bro
Ron i've seen pics of auratus reared in viv and alot of guys that do oophaga don't move the froglets out for at least 3 months,Mworks have some wonderful pics up of baby redheads feeding with mum,try www.dendroworks.co.uk.it will be interesting to you anyway.
I guess this is the one benefit from having frogs that only eat really small stuff,but as you say they do invest a bit in parental care,wonderful!!
Stu


----------



## Sandsifter

soundstounite said:


> Mike you keep posting superb pics the top one of adult and froglet is so cool,many congrats,ha getting exciting up there is it not mate:mf_dribble:
> awsome
> 
> Stu


It's the new desktop background here anyway 

Cracking photos Mike :2thumb:

Chris


----------



## frogman955

Stu, excited aint the word :lol2: and thanks for the compliments on the photo`s.
When I saw the forglet I shouted on Julia and then said ffs go get my phone so I could grab a few pics, the poor women just wanted to see the baby and not be running after my camera :lol2:
Because the wingless mels are so small they take them VERY early but when I rear them myself in a small container they always have springs to feed on so they have the choice.
The problem I have in the big tank is that I have absolutely no idea what they are feeding on.
For their age though they are very much smaller than ones reared seperately in a rearing container.
Just prior to posting this I saw the latest one climbing about on a log feeding on something, no idea what.
Am I going to remove them?
I thought about it but decided no.
My thinking was that if they managed to get this far without my help then i`ll let them go the rest of the distance, but now I know they are in there i`ll drop in food for them.
On the subject of being eaten by larger frogs.
If there was a Terrib in there, then yes i`m sure they`d be gone because my Terribs eat anything :lol2:
But I have a solitary Regina and there is about 14 froglets in with it and they all get on great, absolutely NO argueing that i`ve seen.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Sandsifter said:


> It's the new desktop background here anyway
> 
> Cracking photos Mike :2thumb:
> 
> Chris


 Now thats a great compliment :blush:.
Thanks Chris

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well I thought i`d better do an update on my Cauchero tadpoles.
The first one has died as the parents hadn`t taken it for a short trip to a brom.
I`m not blaming them as they were always in attendance and i`m sure I saw attempts being made to tempt it to climb onto their back.
The leaf where it was growing was at an angle and I think this made it difficult for the tad to get "uphill" onto the parent.
Tonight I thought i`d check on the others and as I moved the large leaf hiding them from view, there was one of the parents sitting beside them.
These ones are positioned better so i`m hopefull of some success.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Well I thought i`d better do an update on my Cauchero tadpoles.
> The first one has died as the parents hadn`t taken it for a short trip to a brom.
> I`m not blaming them as they were always in attendance and i`m sure I saw attempts being made to tempt it to climb onto their back.
> The leaf where it was growing was at an angle and I think this made it difficult for the tad to get "uphill" onto the parent.
> Tonight I thought i`d check on the others and as I moved the large leaf hiding them from view, there was one of the parents sitting beside them.
> These ones are positioned better so i`m hopefull of some success.
> 
> Mike


hey dude,gutted,but you ain't beat yet!!!
Mike i guess we are all learning this stuff together,the biggest thing we can do for each other and hence our frogs,is do as you have just done and tell not only the successes but the reason/s why we think something didn't quite work out,its so damn important,
kudos to ya mate,I'm off to chant some lucky stuff for ya now.......It don't work much for me but might work for someone else:mf_dribble:
What i will say without any humour is this
first clutches are notorious for not doing well...BUT
you have a pr...getin
they like each other getin
they are both fertile....GETIN
just a matter of time mate: victory:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Your right Stu i`m not beat.
And I just found this wee thing not 5 minutes ago :flrt:
Sorry for the terrible photo though.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Your right Stu i`m not beat.
> And I just found this wee thing not 5 minutes ago :flrt:
> Sorry for the terrible photo though.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


is that cauchero mate
SORTED
:no1:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

You got it in one Stu.
I`m like a Cheshire cat right now.
There were 3 or 4 tads so am wondering where the others are.
That particular one is placed where I can watch it from outside the viv without opening the doors so watch out for more photos :2thumb:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> You got it in one Stu.
> I`m like a Cheshire cat right now.
> There were 3 or 4 tads so am wondering where the others are.
> That particular one is placed where I can watch it from outside the viv without opening the doors so watch out for more photos :2thumb:
> 
> Mike


fabulous Mike,now we have two silly sods grinning like chesire cats: victory:ha and well done on the brom placement,i like your style mate
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Here`s an update on 2 of the Cauchero tads 10 days on from being transported.
In the dark hole to the right of the tad in the first photo i`m sure I saw movement in the water so maybe thats where one of the other tads are.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

WAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
It a bit late for xmas but i`ve just found my xmas present from my Bastis.
We just found a red Basti baby hoping about in the viv.
Didn`t even know they had started breeding.
Talk about a happy bunny wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.

Mike


----------



## kroot

Wahey! :2thumb::mf_dribble:

Sounds like it's going well for you on the tad front. Good luck with those.


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> WAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> It a bit late for xmas but i`ve just found my xmas present from my Bastis.
> We just found a red Basti baby hoping about in the viv.
> Didn`t even know they had started breeding.
> Talk about a happy bunny wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> Mike


ha thats so cool,mate i reckon yours must breed whilst your asleep,stuff is always pooping up out of nowhere up there
many congrats
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Kroot, and Stu.
It must be the water or something.
Strangely the ones i`m really wanting babies from have still to come good so hopefully they`ll be next.
I`ve laid out a wee food trap to try and get a photo of it so updates will come if I can.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just managed to get a couple of pics of the wee addition to the family.
Excuse the quality but I think you`ll understand how hard it was to get them.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

pic quality does not alter the coolness matee: victory:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Stu.
I recommend these bendy mirrors to anyone.
Very handy bit of kit.

Mike


----------



## kroot

I would be so chuffed to see one in my viv.:flrt:

Great to see. Time to fling those springtails !


----------



## frogman955

Springs are well topped up Kroot, i`m not taking any chances :2thumb:
I just managed to steal a better photo of the wee thing so feast your eyes.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

awsome buddy,mike is the leg colouur usual?...still marvling at the use of the mirror,
stu


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu
The leg colour is nothing like my other Bastis.
But it could be that it hasn`t got its proper colouration just yet.
Haha the mirror photo`s were funny.
I was trying to hold the mirror in place without destroying plants :lol2:
as the froglet is hiding in a wee brom right at the back of the viv.
While holding the mirror in one hand I was trying to focus my phone camera with the other while also watching for any potential escapees.
For one of the pics I had to get Julia to trigger the camera while I was holding everything in place.
I`ve posted a photo of their viv so you can see for yourself.

Mike


----------



## richie.b

Nice Mike, i always think its even better when you dont know and then find a froglet. You gotta love pumilio :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## soundstounite

Once again a very cool viv mate,Richie do you know about the leg colour,oh happy new one too:2thumb:.
Mike where did you get the telescopic mirror?...still smiling at how clever that was mate:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## richie.b

soundstounite said:


> Once again a very cool viv mate,Richie do you know about the leg colour,oh happy new one too:2thumb:.
> Mike where did you get the telescopic mirror?...still smiling at how clever that was mate:notworthy:
> Stu


Happy new year to you to buddy :2thumb:

Leg colour is just one of those wonders of keepng bastis you never know what they throw up. In my experience its very unlikely to change colour much as it grows and i wouldnt have thought the legs will go red but then i have been known to be wrong on more than one occasion :whistling2:. It actually looks more like my salk creek 
I want one of those mirrors also Mike so would like to know where you got it excellent bit of kit never thought of using one of them : victory:

cheers
Richie


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Richie.
Your right there and thats the third time for me this past month or so that i`ve found a froglet I didn`t know about.
I`ve now got a problem in that my new viv for the Basti`s should with luck be ready for them in the next week or so.
Now that I know they are breeding, dare I take the chance and move them ?
How many other wee surprises do they have in store for me. (Many I hope :lol2
Watch this space :2thumb:
Here is a photo of the new viv so far.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

The mechanic in me knew about these mirrors as they are used for checking into small nooks and crannies by mechanics.
There is a selection of them to be had here Sealey
That one has a 40mm mirror which is like mine, you don`t want it to be too small.

Mike


----------



## richie.b

frogman955 said:


> Thanks Richie.
> Your right there and thats the third time for me this past month or so that i`ve found a froglet I didn`t know about.
> I`ve now got a problem in that my new viv for the Basti`s should with luck be ready for them in the next week or so.
> Now that I know they are breeding, dare I take the chance and move them ?
> How many other wee surprises do they have in store for me. (Many I hope :lol2
> Watch this space :2thumb:
> Here is a photo of the new viv so far.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image



I know Mike ive had it happen many times and it still amazes me. I noticed today a bribri froglet in a brom right by the door and right next to a cannister that i knew i had a tadpole in but i still didnt know the one was in the brom and as you know theyre bright red when the morph so how i missed it i never know.
As for moving the bastis personally i wouldnt bother chances are they will have more tadpoles in the viv and by moving them it could stop them breeding as well, its just happened with my colon i found eggs in the quarantine viv after i moved them but they havent spawned since. Ive also got nancy, almiranti and chirique grande in quarantine vivs all with eggs so i cant move them yet, thing is the quaranteen vivs are bare glass with a bit of leaflitter and a single brom in a pot but they still breed in them.
As for your new viv youll just have to get something else to go in there, what a shame :whistling2:

Richie


----------



## frogman955

richie.b said:


> As for your new viv you`ll just have to get something else to go in there, what a shame :whistling2:
> 
> Richie


Haha good try Richie.
I will have my Basti`s in there don`t worry.
But, I think your right about moving the parents just yet.
I`ll just have to go and get some more to put in the new viv.
As it happens I was just talking to a friend today who is considering putting his Basti`s away, so i`ve asked for first shout.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

richie.b said:


> I know Mike ive had it happen many times and it still amazes me. I noticed today a bribri froglet in a brom right by the door and right next to a cannister that i knew i had a tadpole in but i still didnt know the one was in the brom and as you know theyre bright red when the morph so how i missed it i never know.
> As for moving the bastis personally i wouldnt bother chances are they will have more tadpoles in the viv and by moving them it could stop them breeding as well, its just happened with my colon i found eggs in the quarantine viv after i moved them but they havent spawned since. Ive also got nancy, almiranti and chirique grande in quarantine vivs all with eggs so i cant move them yet, thing is the quaranteen vivs are bare glass with a bit of leaflitter and a single brom in a pot but they still breed in them.
> As for your new viv youll just have to get something else to go in there, what a shame :whistling2:
> 
> Richie


Ahh man you two crack me up,damn hard being a pum breeder hey guys:mf_dribble::lol2: 
Ahh mike decisions decisions :mf_dribble: thanks for the thoughts Richie:notworthy:
See how old i'm getting Mike,i know about those mirrors but once again forgot
doh:bash:thanks for the advice mate:no1:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Haha @ Stu
Breeding pums makes my day job seem like a picnic.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well thats the new viv as good as ready.
Why do they take so long to grow in ?
God I can be so impatient :lol2:

Mike


----------



## frogman955

I just managed to catch the wee one out and about so enjoy.
I`ve reduced quality a bit but left the pics at full size so you can see froglet better.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

mate your just gonna have to wait i'm afraid for that viv to be what it will become, whichever way tis a cool start,anyway it would spoil the fun if we got it all at once.
little pum is a corker mate,never seen abasti like that before that ....erm i can remember :whistling2: Cool work mate on both counts
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Your right Stu i`ll just have to wait.
If need be i`ll just have to go out and buy more Bastis like I said earlier :lol2:
Can`t have a good viv going to waste :whistling2:

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well Stu i`ve been doing a bit more work on the new viv.
I bought some mushrooms from Pollywog and grafted them onto my "tree" to make it look a bit more natural. (see photo)
I`ve also had to do a repair to it though.
The big lump of bog wood on the right decided to pull the exp foam away from the glass.
It was my own fault it happened because of something I was going to do but didn`t do soon enough.
So a few hours spent pouring gorilla glue and water down the back to fill the hole and get it reattatched and it looks like i`ve fixed it.
I really didn`t fancy having to take everything out to do a fix.
Anyway i`m so itching to get some Bastis in there :lol2:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Well Stu i`ve been doing a bit more work on the new viv.
> I bought some mushrooms from Pollywog and grafted them onto my "tree" to make it look a bit more natural. (see photo)
> I`ve also had to do a repair to it though.
> The big lump of bog wood on the right decided to pull the exp foam away from the glass.
> It was my own fault it happened because of something I was going to do but didn`t do soon enough.
> So a few hours spent pouring gorilla glue and water down the back to fill the hole and get it reattatched and it looks like i`ve fixed it.
> I really didn`t fancy having to take everything out to do a fix.
> Anyway i`m so itching to get some Bastis in there :lol2:
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Loving the mushrooms from Andrew
Well done on the fix mate,i guess i'll always use silicone behind the foam but sh*t happens to any of us,tis the one sure thing if its going to happen,then it normally happens to me so i try to aviod it...LMAO still happens though,man i'm gutted about the news about frogday.
Did it come of with your mate and those bastis you mentioned,i guess Marc or Richie will be best hopes now if it didn't.Did you see all the ones Marc had in the pr he kept for himself were corkers,mind they were all pretty smokey
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu
If the problem raises it`s head again i`ll get the knife out and cut it all away and redo it.
For the bits high up in the viv I siliconed egg crate to the corners and then sprayed the exp foam onto that so that its got no chance of falling off.
I`m wishing now that i`d done that with this bit, but at least it`s near ground level so shouldn`t be much bother.
Yes it`s a bitch about frog day and is certainly a puzzle as to why it`s been called off.
Maybe the sponsor has pulled out.
I vote that we have our own little frog day at your frogroom Stu :whistling2:
Unfortunately I didn`t see the Bastis that Marc kept.
And i`ve not been in contact yet about that other ones as he said that he`ll get in touch if he decides to sell.
One good thing though, when I was rummaging about in the viv earlier I found that the springtails were all over the place so it should be well ready for when I get my wee colony up and running.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> If the problem raises it`s head again i`ll get the knife out and cut it all away and redo it.
> For the bits high up in the viv I siliconed egg crate to the corners and then sprayed the exp foam onto that so that its got no chance of falling off.
> I`m wishing now that i`d done that with this bit, but at least it`s near ground level so shouldn`t be much bother.
> Yes it`s a bitch about frog day and is certainly a puzzle as to why it`s been called off.
> Maybe the sponsor has pulled out.
> I vote that we have our own little frog day at your frogroom Stu :whistling2:
> Unfortunately I didn`t see the Bastis that Marc kept.
> And i`ve not been in contact yet about that other ones as he said that he`ll get in touch if he decides to sell.
> One good thing though, when I was rummaging about in the viv earlier I found that the springtails were all over the place so it should be well ready for when I get my wee colony up and running.
> 
> Mike


Ha Mike by the summer you wont be able to swing a cat in there,its only small,well our little house is only small,just a farmworkers cottage..
All good on the viv mate,the egg crate is a good idea,well done you.
Got to get onit in a minute springtail cultures are beckoning,much to do...tads..tads another rearing set up :lol2: can't beat a late start and a busy day off once i get cracking
seeya
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Here ya go Stu.
The dominant male showing who`s boss in there.
Like I was saying i`ve seen no real agression apart from a lot of shouting, this is the first contact i`ve seen between them.
If sitting there with a foot on the back of the other is all they do then thats a good thing in my eyes.
Sorry it`s a wee bit blurred.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu
Thought i`d post here instead of "hi jacking" your other thread :lol2:
Here is a couple of pics of 2 of my Azureus.
As you can see the one i`m thinking is female is rather plump and when compared to the other 2 the toe pads are smaller and the back is more triangulated than the others.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just an update on the Basti froglet.
Got a chance of a photo tonight with it beside it`s dad.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Hi jacking your other thread, your welcome anytime....period,your pics are wicked mate and we love your little guy,shaz is set on stealing your azzies too,i just got an ear bashing again,over them:bash: jees i get the lass some stunning mysties whom have just been fed.... the desparation to stuff themselves led to both of us being in histerics as they are making jumps that they can't do...too far:2thumb:
little spotty things flying about. and the cutest spotty kids imaginable and she still wants more....OMG
Our citronella are looking good for 2 males mate....:censor: so i'm not to sure what to say on the azzies being a pr,although we have always doubted that they were opposite sex,we both just couldn't figure what Marc was seeing that we could not but naturally bowed to his experiance,if you get a chance could we grab a few more azzie pics mate,and then i'm sure some of the guys will chip in too,good fun for all,and interesting to see what the others say:notworthy:Our attachis are so different mate its blindingly obvious as to which is which,and i'm pretty sure that the same follows with the machetos,although this is not yet confirmed,but I'd be gobsmacked if they are not a pr all of the little i know points to it.
Give us some more pics buddy and we'll all have a ponder and i'll probably get more nagging:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
As always bro congrats on that little pum he looks as good as they come well done mate properly so:notworthy:

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Your too kind Stu with your comments but, they are welcome all the same.
I was almost going to offer you a swap of Azureus for Super Blues till I read that you have already got Azureus :lol2:.
I will try and get some better pics of my ones for you.
They have been hiding a bit lately since I moved them to their new viv.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just got this one for you Stu.
I think this one is a female, i`ll get the others as they appear.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Your too kind Stu with your comments but, they are welcome all the same.
> I was almost going to offer you a swap of Azureus for Super Blues till I read that you have already got Azureus :lol2:.
> I will try and get some better pics of my ones for you.
> They have been hiding a bit lately since I moved them to their new viv.
> 
> Mike


comments are genuine mate...nuff said
no we don't have azzies buddy,we should have,thats why i get bashed:lol2: they are Shaz's fav frog but they are for her she wants a particular colour we went to frog day hoping to buy some but they weren't what she wanted mate,i cannot choose these they are for her,so after hours of deliberation ,hmm i bought some more yellow tincs :bash: they were alot of dollar which is why when we talked i was so distant,i was also having a massive ethical debate with in me,but thats another story
would love some more pics mate swap sounds good if her indoors approves and as above I'm not going there.... they are her special frogs,so i want what she wants:bash::2thumb:
Stu


----------



## marcuswinner1

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> Thought i`d post here instead of "hi jacking" your other thread :lol2:
> Here is a couple of pics of 2 of my Azureus.
> As you can see the one i`m thinking is female is rather plump and when compared to the other 2 the toe pads are smaller and the back is more triangulated than the others.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> image


I would say that the Azzie on the right in the second picture is deffinately a Female Mike (IMO, based on toe pads, belly and nose shape).

Marcus


----------



## frogman955

Cheers Marcus.
That is the one that I suspect also.

Mike


----------



## richie.b

Bastis looking good Mike, did you only get the one young or is there more tadpoles about

My salt creek spawned the other day but nothing came of them but still a good sign.

Richie


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Richie.
I have absolutely no idea if there is any more on the go.
They are running around chasing each other to a point which actually makes me wonder if in fact they have paired up, like some animals pair up for life ?
I will in fact have to seriously think about removing baby though because i`m seeing the male "chasing" it, so am not sure whats going on there.
I have read elsewhere about Bastis doing this and in fact domineering their own youngsters to a point where removal is a must.
I`m happy for you on your Salt Creeks but, also jealous :lol2:
Mine are always jumping about among the broms and acting like the happily married couple but, if there are eggs then I can`t see them.
I keep hoping for that surprise froglet to appear.

Mike


----------



## richie.b

frogman955 said:


> Thanks Richie.
> I have absolutely no idea if there is any more on the go.
> They are running around chasing each other to a point which actually makes me wonder if in fact they have paired up, like some animals pair up for life ?
> I will in fact have to seriously think about removing baby though because i`m seeing the male "chasing" it, so am not sure whats going on there.
> I have read elsewhere about Bastis doing this and in fact domineering their own youngsters to a point where removal is a must.
> I`m happy for you on your Salt Creeks but, also jealous :lol2:
> Mine are always jumping about among the broms and acting like the happily married couple but, if there are eggs then I can`t see them.
> I keep hoping for that surprise froglet to appear.
> 
> Mike


Theres usually more than one Mike so keep yours eyes out i expect they would have spawned again anyway. I would take the froglet out now if i were you ive seen this happen a few times sometimes with newly morphed froglets which is a pain as i like to leave the froglets in with the parents for a couple of months.

You are right there nothing like finding a froglet i still find it exciting even now :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## frogman955

Hi Richie
Since my last post i`ve removed baby and is now in the new viv.
I also removed my new male that I got at xmas because the resident male was not happy with him.
I couldn`t help noticing that the female showed no interest in the new male and would spend her time with the original one.
This is one of the things which prompted my thoughts about possibly mating for life so to speak.
I have some breaking news which i`ll post later this evening so watch this space :whistling2:

Mike

PS
Since moving the new male into the larger viv he has taken up residence in a large brom at the top of the viv and is now singing his heart out.
Now i`m just after some females to get this colony moving lol.


----------



## soundstounite

marcuswinner1 said:


> I would say that the Azzie on the right in the second picture is deffinately a Female Mike (IMO, based on toe pads, belly and nose shape).
> 
> Marcus


Marcus tell us all what you mean by nose shape please
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Right then here we go.
I was just saying not long ago that I have lost my Cauchero tads which I had been able to see easily from the door of the viv.
Today I found out why they had disappeared.
I opened the door to have a look at some foreign looking object floating in a brom when out the corner of my eye I saw something that took my breath away.
The tads had disappeared because the wee buggers had grown legs :lol2: and I now have at least one Cachero froglet.
As I had 3 or 4 tads in the broms that I knew of i`m hoping big time that there are more.
Looks like mum and dad have been doing a grand job after all.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just thought i`d post a photo of the male checking out his new home.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

I reckon your pums are operating a covert breeding operation up there Mike,i'm sure were are going to see more in the next few days and weeks.i guess you'll be looking at a repopulation stratergy soon.
Awsome to see buddy,we are both real chuffed for you and Julia welldone guys
I think the "Pumeister Mike" moniker should stand actually,very cool to see all CB oophaga each one is a massive deal,and hopefully we'll see an even sex ratio aswell,which often is not the case it seems
congrats
Stu


----------



## marcuswinner1

soundstounite said:


> Marcus tell us all what you mean by nose shape please
> Stu


Just seen this Stu. At one of the Frogdays a couple of breeders mentioned nose shape to me as a method of sexing Tincs before the toe pads grow. Apparently the head of a Male is more pointy than that of a Female, I can see this in my pair of Patricia, my Female, like the Azzie in the picture I commented on has a blunter, shorter nose than my Male. Can also see it in my Greylegs. 

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite

marcuswinner1 said:


> Just seen this Stu. At one of the Frogdays a couple of breeders mentioned nose shape to me as a method of sexing Tincs before the toe pads grow. Apparently the head of a Male is more pointy than that of a Female, I can see this in my pair of Patricia, my Female, like the Azzie in the picture I commented on has a blunter, shorter nose than my Male. Can also see it in my Greylegs.
> 
> Hope this helps :2thumb:


Yeah muchly mate thanks buddy,all these little things help,very relevent to us at the moment 
thanks dude
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Well I managed to get some decent photo`s of the three Azureus together and I think i`ll go on my original assumption that I have 2 males and 1 female.
First pic is the 2 males wondering what i`m doing sticking my nose into their business.
The female is the centre one in the 2nd pic.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Latest photo of junior.
Seems to be enjoying it`s new found freedom in the large viv as i`ve seen it regulary right at the top (1 metre high), where interestingly the adult male also spends most of his time.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Also I managed to catch a photo of the Cauchero froglet who is now happily jumping around on it`s brom.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

looking great Mike tell us has junior's leg colour changed or is that camera tricks? 
I'm sure your right on the azzies mate on this very subject tinc sexing, be a star and tell us what you think of our citronella mate,there is a rake of pics on our thread,maybe a page or 2 back
cheers buddy
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu
The leg colours are as yet unchanged.
Where the pic was taken there was a bright light shining on junior and made the colours lighten up.
I`ll get another pic later away from the lights.
Re your Tincs i`ll nip off and have a look for you.

Mike


----------



## MantellaMan

Mate all those vivs and frogs look great!!  really jealous of them all! lol 

also i know that its at the beginning of the thread about someone asked what plant that vine was and its a Heartleaf Plant _(Philodendron scandens. 

Great job mate! :notworthy::2thumb:
_


----------



## soundstounite

cheers buddy:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

MantellaMan said:


> Mate all those vivs and frogs look great!!  really jealous of them all! lol
> 
> also i know that its at the beginning of the thread about someone asked what plant that vine was and its a Heartleaf Plant_(Philodendron scandens. _
> 
> _Great job mate! :notworthy::2thumb:_


 Thanks very much, it`s appreciated.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Stu I just got a few photo`s of junior having some fun with the adult male.
It was like they were having a climbing game at the top of the viv.
You can also see the colours now exactly as they are and also how different it is to the adult red male.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Stu I just got a few photo`s of junior having some fun with the adult male.
> It was like they were having a climbing game at the top of the viv.
> You can also see the colours now exactly as they are and also how different it is to the adult red male.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Thats much clearer mate,damn one can see why we are drawn to bastis mate,junior is a wonderful gold pops looks hungry dude:lol2:.Tell ya what mate its amazing how much these photo's,not just yours but all of them can mess with the colours of the frogs,i find the yellows never match up
thanks for those mate still a credit to you all this
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks for the comments Stu :notworthy:
One thing I have noticed though is that Junior was more red when younger and is gradually changing.
The legs are as they were but the body colour is turning more orange.
The 2 pics below were taken on 2nd Jan and 10th Feb and the above ones today.
You can see how the colour has changed slightly.

Mike


----------



## richie.b

Very nice Mike you just need to breed a few more bastis now for the big display viv.
Ive got a shipment coming in early March im so hoping theres bastis amonst it but i bet there wont be :bash:

Richie


----------



## frogman955

Hi Richie
Junior is in there already with my red male.
It`s looking rather empty with only the 2 of them in it :lol2:
Once i`ve a spare few quid though i`ll sort that little problem out.
As it happens i`m still waiting for things to start growing so it`s going to be a while yet before it`s suitable for a proper colony.
I have no doubt that you`ll get your Bastis with your shipment so think positively.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Ah someone kindly sat and did a pose for me :flrt:

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well Stu thats me just had my first clutch of eggs from my Azureus.
Not quite sure if they are fertile just yet but, for the very first i`m not gonna hold my breath.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Well Stu thats me just had my first clutch of eggs from my Azureus.
> Not quite sure if they are fertile just yet but, for the very first i`m not gonna hold my breath.
> 
> Mike


Ahh mate this is hard to read,Richies not getting any bastis,mind i don't think we could have them yet, but i'd like them for you and him, now your not bouncing around when you should be and talking about infertile eggs or something.Mate i'd be shouting out the window you'ld hear me up there where you live,if i had azzie eggs.Mind I'd have good reason,not having azzies an all:lol2:
Man you guys with the negative waves:whistling2:
Lets start again
Mike" Och Richie look at me wee pums"
Richie "Tidy they are: victory:,I'll have a good chance of getting some bastis soon:2thumb:"
Mike "Thats great mate:mf_dribble: damn me Ive got a breeding Trio of Azzies: victory:"
SORTED
Stu
oh the ambulance is here seeya


----------



## frogman955

Stu
I`VE GOT EGGS FROM MY AZZIES AM JUMPING AROUND HERE MATE.
Can you hear me down there?
HELLOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NEWS FLASH STU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hahaha i`m rollin about here mate.
I`m just too laid back i`m afraid :lol2:
Julia will tell you that.
In the 21 years we`ve been together she`s only once seen a big reaction from me, and that was when I won a competition on the tv for a complete set of Queen cd`s.
I was actually jumping up and down with joy lmao.
But, inside I AM excited, I just don`t show it too much on the outside.
The reason i`m not so sure they are fertile is that they look a wee bit white so am thinking they might have a wee bit of learning to do before success comes along.
I`ve removed them for now to keep an eye on them so i`ll update you at the first chance I get.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Update for ye Stu.
Of the first 4 eggs from my Azzies 2 are bad but the other 2 show signs of life so all is well there :2thumb:.
BUT.
I have just pulled out another 8 eggs which are all looking pretty damn good.
But being laid so soon after the others now makes me think I have 2 females in there.
Would it be strange for me to say i`d have been delighted to have just the one ?

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just been and checked the new batch of eggs and they`re looking good.
Can see tads forming already on them.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Brilliant buddy,i concur they look good,i can see exactly what you mean,that little dark area central,2 days tops and this will be 100% fertile,i also think you may well be right on 2 girls i followed the same hunch with the auratus eggs within a couple of days of each other,your having a good old run bro long may it continue.An your fella seems well on the ball too
fabulous mate:2thumb:
oh and i did hear you shouts of delight,shaz says i'm mad
whats new
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Nowt wrong with a bit of madness Stu as long as it`s channeled correctly :crazy::crazy::crazy:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

More observations for you Stu.
Maybe even Richie can add some comments on what he has seen with his Pums.
As you know I put my single adult male in the large display viv and also put junior in there with him.
They both get on well together and i`ve seen what could amount to actually playing together.
But, lately i`ve been seeing something else.
The male hides in the broms a lot and with having 20 broms in the viv he could be anywhere :lol2:
For no apparent reason he`ll start shouting out and then he`ll appear out of one of the axils.
Now, this is whats got me wondering.
Often when he starts shouting it is when junior is climbing about on the glass or on a leaf where the male can see him/her.
As we already know that Pums can start calling from 6 months old the same could apply that a female could maybe be mature at the same age.
Now i`m starting to wonder if junior could be a female and the male is having some dirty thoughts (i`m hoping so lmao) and is shouting to try and attract junior.
I`ve seen agressive behaviour between males but, there has been none shown here.
What are your thoughts ?

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> More observations for you Stu.
> Maybe even Richie can add some comments on what he has seen with his Pums.
> As you know I put my single adult male in the large display viv and also put junior in there with him.
> They both get on well together and i`ve seen what could amount to actually playing together.
> But, lately i`ve been seeing something else.
> The male hides in the broms a lot and with having 20 broms in the viv he could be anywhere :lol2:
> For no apparent reason he`ll start shouting out and then he`ll appear out of one of the axils.
> Now, this is whats got me wondering.
> Often when he starts shouting it is when junior is climbing about on the glass or on a leaf where the male can see him/her.
> As we already know that Pums can start calling from 6 months old the same could apply that a female could maybe be mature at the same age.
> Now i`m starting to wonder if junior could be a female and the male is having some dirty thoughts (i`m hoping so lmao) and is shouting to try and attract junior.
> I`ve seen agressive behaviour between males but, there has been none shown here.
> What are your thoughts ?
> 
> Mike


Hmm mike my friend i think your asking the wrong guy,i think this should definitely be Richies' to answer,i don't keep any yet and he's has probably forgoton more than i have learnt. iI don't know on whether a female pum could lay eggs at 6 months or whether they are like leucs and boys call way earlier than girls mature,it could be so many things,i guess,its another pum this is my patch i'll tell it I'm here..... i'm a dirty old man and that little lass is fit:lol2:.... its another little fella i'll tell him to leave my patch well he's young,if he doesn't go soon he's for it,mike i'm just stabbing in the dark richie is your man here,and if not then nicky,or of one of the other lads that has pums for a while.but all i can say is I'd be surprised if your male doesn't know what sex junior is,and i'll add thanks for this these observations are cool and so important,one learns so much from this stuff
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Don`t worry if you don`t have the answers Stu.
It`s all some more info in the data base for people to read.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Don`t worry if you don`t have the answers Stu.
> It`s all some more info in the data base for people to read.
> 
> Mike


 i have no problem not being able to answer this mike:2thumb:,but i think its a great thing to put out there i really do.....now we'll wait for the rest with the knowledge
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Come on then Stu here`s something you may be able to answer :lol2:
I just rehomed my Galacs and want your opinion on them.
Do you think I have a porker ? or a full female ?
Also, do you think maybe the other one could be a lucky male ? :whistling2:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Ha buddy you don't make it easy for me:2thumb::lol2: yeah bro i'm with you LMAO i don't keep galacs either but yup i'm going to say pr and possible for eggs.
i'll also have a punt that they are bred by David,another great breeder,and im sure as hell that they are a credit to both the breeder and yourself,they are superb mate,good luck buddy,i might have to build you one of these gizmos after all.Mike your having a great time,2 pums breeding? azzies and luecs,fingers crossed on these and welldone sir...have i forgoton any?:lol2:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Compliments appreciated Stu :notworthy:
You are of course correct on who owned that lovely pair of Galacs.
There just aren`t many of these going around.
I was talking to Dave a few months ago about them about what he thought they may be and he was of the same opinion that they might be a pair.
I`ve had them now for 16 months so they are probably 19 months old, same as my Azureus.
What have I got breeding ?
Leucs, Azureus, Azureiventris and of course my Pums although I don`t know if they have anything else on the go just yet.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here`s a photo of some of my Azureus eggs at 10 days old.
And a pair of Leuc tads ready to leave the egg.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just added to my collection Stu.
I had a lonely Regina so got some company for it.
Not expecting anything to happen for another year but time soon flies.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Hey bro,mate I'm in awe of you getting to all the shows and the distances you cover ,so let that be said first mate your a bloody inspiration ,wish things were abit different here,but you know whats going on at the mo,,fingers crossed for abit of luck and i get to catch up next time.
Mike,i'm loving your little guys ,if i was allowed any more yellow tincs I'd be after these,i love regina,but i have a long standing commitment that you know of with some blue frogs to honour,or I'll be shot.

Mate i'm just slightly concearned over the size difference,I've never been other than honest with you mate,but Ive come across reports of larger tincs surpressing smaller ones to the extent that they "the little guys" never reach their full size so a note to be aware of mate,that i cannot back up with experiance , but, need to mention it as i think there might be merit to it. tincs are funny frogs they are touted as a beginners frogs but, i don't feel they are quite as straight forward as folks make out,so watch them like a hawk mate.
mike if my next batch of Attachis come good and the little guy i have going on makes it i will attempt something similar,maybe not so drastic a size difference ...i don't know yet...i'll see when it happens , just watch the hell out of them mate,they might just have to be kept separate for a while,beyond that tell me what you see bro it will help me no end make the right choices as this comes my way
superb frogs kiddo, 'grats
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'm with Stu, you are gonna need to keep an eye on those little guys, especially with Regina been a harder tinc anyway due to been very prone to stress.

The problem with keeping them separate though is that mature Regina absolutely hate been moved.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu
As you know from my PMs to you I fully appreciate your opinion and it is respected.
I have been keeping a close eye on them since putting them together and if truth be told all they are interested in is feeding on springtails in the leaf litter :lol2:.
When I took that photo they had only been together for 5 minutes and you can probably see in it that the adult couldn`t care less.
The froglets are very energetic and strong so i`m sure they`ll be able to fend for themselves.
Damn it Stu you wouldn`t believe the size of the parents, giants come to mind.
And would you believe that the owner just taps on the glass and they come running to him ?
Also before adding them I stripped the viv apart and redesigned it while the adult was in there and he/she just sat in the coco hut and watched me.
This is planned as their new permanent home and my thoughts were to strip the viv and redo it so that it didn`t ressemble "home" to the adult and they would all be starting out afresh (see photo).
I also put in loads of leaf litter and springtails and woodlice which they are now chasing after.
A good helping of flies also helped take their minds off each other for a wee while.
Now, an observation that occurred on saturday which may surprise you.
As I have mentioned somewhere in the past I kept my Leuc froglets with the adult Regina because they always got on great and they were also company for it.
Lately i`ve noticed the Regina becoming shy and retreating into its shell and was always wondering why.
It would lie flat on its belly in the water dish or in a corner of the viv or just hide away, which is not what Reginas do.
So anyway I was thinking that just maybe I was going to lose it as it was also starting to thin out a bit, but it was also feeding well so I just had no idea what was going on.
Anyway on saturday I think I found the answer.
I just happened to look into the viv and in the back corner there was Reggie lying flat cowering in the corner and standing staring into its face was a Leuc froglet barely half its size.
It was like the wee bugger was trying to outstare Reggie and saying "go on make a move, I dare you"
Damn but was I shocked as i`ve never seen this attitude from a Leuc adult let alone a froglet.
Since removing ALL the froglets and rehousing them Reggie has now started jumping around has started coming back to life.
And like I said seems happy that there are finally more Reginas to keep him/her company.
I am keeping a very close watch all the same just in case, and so far no change.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

I hear you Ade.
I`m able to see them from where I sit and both myself and Julia have a look in when we pass the viv.
Being as it is next to the kitchen she is in and out of there all the time :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> As you know from my PMs to you I fully appreciate your opinion and it is respected.
> I have been keeping a close eye on them since putting them together and if truth be told all they are interested in is feeding on springtails in the leaf litter :lol2:.
> When I took that photo they had only been together for 5 minutes and you can probably see in it that the adult couldn`t care less.
> The froglets are very energetic and strong so i`m sure they`ll be able to fend for themselves.
> Damn it Stu you wouldn`t believe the size of the parents, giants come to mind.
> And would you believe that the owner just taps on the glass and they come running to him ?
> Also before adding them I stripped the viv apart and redesigned it while the adult was in there and he/she just sat in the coco hut and watched me.
> This is planned as their new permanent home and my thoughts were to strip the viv and redo it so that it didn`t ressemble "home" to the adult and they would all be starting out afresh (see photo).
> I also put in loads of leaf litter and springtails and woodlice which they are now chasing after.
> A good helping of flies also helped take their minds off each other for a wee while.
> Now, an observation that occurred on saturday which may surprise you.
> As I have mentioned somewhere in the past I kept my Leuc froglets with the adult Regina because they always got on great and they were also company for it.
> Lately i`ve noticed the Regina becoming shy and retreating into its shell and was always wondering why.
> It would lie flat on its belly in the water dish or in a corner of the viv or just hide away, which is not what Reginas do.
> So anyway I was thinking that just maybe I was going to lose it as it was also starting to thin out a bit, but it was also feeding well so I just had no idea what was going on.
> Anyway on saturday I think I found the answer.
> I just happened to look into the viv and in the back corner there was Reggie lying flat cowering in the corner and standing staring into its face was a Leuc froglet barely half its size.
> It was like the wee bugger was trying to outstare Reggie and saying "go on make a move, I dare you"
> Damn but was I shocked as i`ve never seen this attitude from a Leuc adult let alone a froglet.
> Since removing ALL the froglets and rehousing them Reggie has now started jumping around has started coming back to life.
> And like I said seems happy that there are finally more Reginas to keep him/her company.
> I am keeping a very close watch all the same just in case, and so far no change.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Mike,i'm glad you took my post...(without experiance which is very important) in the spirit it was intended,honestly i could have done that so easily via Pm we talk all the time i deliberately chose not to others will learn much from this,there are generalisations we can tag each species with ,but we are also dealing with individuals,the secret is what you have graphically illustrated is watching the hell out of your frogs and reacting....well that's my humble opinion and i'll probably stay with that until i'm in a box 6 foot under,there is very little anyone will say to me now that will convince me otherwise...too many years with too many animals.
in a way i'm equally gobsmacked about a little leuc bullying a bigger regina ,but contra to that i'm also not really surprised,Ade's posts and much other stuff I have come across about tincs,says that they can tricky,I'm more than a bit sure that we would have lost one ourselves but for timely intervention governed by that watching phylosophy.
having some Wc tincs myself and seeing how they react to me and Shaz and a simple tap to show where i have just chucked a single escaped ff,means i fully believe what you have said about the parents coming to their owner mate,ours respond to our voices aswell you can see it the can't see all of us so back away as they don't know whom it is,talk to 'em they turn and come towards us.
So i too respect your judgement of what your seeing,it deeply fascinates me all this,observation stuff,if there is a single factor that sets apart a guy that rears animals and a guy that doesn't, it's my view is that it is this,my thoughts of watch em like a hawk,react!! still stand ,but i think you have this in hand mike. I also think that the distraction of lots of grub not too easily won might be a big player in your success here,lmao untill they all grow up and they are all the same sex hey mate :lol2: hmm thats just happened to someone we both know hey mate,namely me with 2 male citronella,bloody tincs huh!!!!!:lol2:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Well Stu right now Reggie is sitting on top of the leaf litter and has no idea that right below is one of the froglets but a few leafs under :2thumb:.
I have a wee advantage over you maybe in that if my trio turn out all the same the breeder of them lives only an hours drive from here so i`d be able to pick up another very easily.
I just have a long wait now till the viv starts growing in and it stops looking so bland.
Hopefully it won`t be too long.
My thoughts are the same on posting here to share what we find as its all helpfull.
At least i`ve learnt one thing out of this.
Leucs can be as nasty as the rest if given the chance, but I won`t let it happen again.
The funny thing is that the last lot of froglets in there we`re so damn friendly.
Oh well lessons learnt lol.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Oh I'd believe you bud! My adult Regina are MASSIVE frogs, and stupidly bold! I had to shove one away from the door once when trying to get in there with a pot of flies! I reckon this photo says it all really:-










Ade


----------



## frogman955

Haha a fatty.
I like fatties :lol2:
BUT, I must point out that it applies to frogs ONLY :whistling2:
Hopefully i`ll have my trio like that soon.
Actually Ade, I was blowing some springtails into the viv just before lights out and Reggie was sitting right next to the door watching me and didn`t bat an eyelid.
Same as when I was ripping the viv apart earlier and he/she just sat in the coco hut watching intently as I destroyed the place.
Prior to that Reggie had moved to the rear of the viv and I actually placed the hut over the top to give a secure feeling while I did the nasty deed.
It obviously worked.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well what can I say ?
I`ve just had some eggs off my new female Cauchero which I got at the Morpeth show :2thumb:.
They are where I can easily keep an eye on them so if I can get a decent photo i`ll post one.
I wish i`d realised why they were so quiet as I could have got a video of them doing it.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Brilliant, fingers crossed she transports for you.  I watched my cristobals lay their last brood, it's cool but I didn't at first realise what I was seeing. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Ade.
The funny thing is that i`ve just been in there adding a new brom as one is dying on me for some unknown reason, so she must have been ready to lay while I was in there.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

As promised here`s a photo of the eggs.
Sorry for the poor quality.
Also baby decided to pose for me, it`s becoming really bold which i`m chuffed with.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well today I came across a Pum breeders worst nightmare.
What do you do when a brom dies on you and you have eggs etc on the go.
Last night the brom fell over as the base had rotted so I propped it back up and put some fresh water in it to refill it.
Tonight I decided to remove it and replace it with a new one.
Because I know they are breeding I decided to dismantle the brom one leaf at a time.
Just as well I did as I found one tadpole and a frogpole (tad with rear legs). I`ve replaced the brom as I planned on doing and have replaced the 2 tads in the new brom so really hoping that mummy finds them and carries on feeding them.
I was so tempted to keep them out and have a go at raising them myself but am fully aware of the difficulty of doing this.
And as there was more chance of losing them than of the mother finding them and continuing to feed, I put them in the new brom and placed it as near to the original position as I could.
Fingers are well and truly crossed. 
Watch this space.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Well today I came across a Pum breeders worst nightmare.
> What do you do when a brom dies on you and you have eggs etc on the go.
> Last night the brom fell over as the base had rotted so I propped it back up and put some fresh water in it to refill it.
> Tonight I decided to remove it and replace it with a new one.
> Because I know they are breeding I decided to dismantle the brom one leaf at a time.
> Just as well I did as I found one tadpole and a frogpole (tad with rear legs). I`ve replaced the brom as I planned on doing and have replaced the 2 tads in the new brom so really hoping that mummy finds them and carries on feeding them.
> I was so tempted to keep them out and have a go at raising them myself but am fully aware of the difficulty of doing this.
> And as there was more chance of losing them than of the mother finding them and continuing to feed, I put them in the new brom and placed it as near to the original position as I could.
> Fingers are well and truly crossed.
> Watch this space.
> 
> Mike


All digits crossed here mate,i know it can work this brom replacement,but as always where did i see it:bash:
Nice pics
oh man do you have any idea what a bloody honour it is to have a thread called the above
,when your doing this stuff:notworthy:
thanks mate
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu.
It looks like I may have nothing to worry about as the female was into the brom axils within an hour of my doing the swap over.
Would you believe it that I forgot to take photo`s of the tad and frogpole before returning them :whistling2:.
Although I can`t share the sight with you at least I have a photo in my mind for myself.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu.
> It looks like I may have nothing to worry about as the female was into the brom axils within an hour of my doing the swap over.
> Would you believe it that I forgot to take photo`s of the tad and frogpole before returning them :whistling2:.
> Although I can`t share the sight with you at least I have a photo in my mind for myself.
> 
> Mike


Some of this should be just for us mate, so fairplay on this...
Here we go..... 
maybe we could make a supposition that a female pum locates her young from the surroundings and then locates the tad in close proximity by a different mechanism maybe scent, maybe vibration.... than by say oh its the 5th leaf down on this brom...:lol2:thats what they call lateral thinking,or deep sh*t..... boffins call it science:mf_dribble:...makes ya wonder though,it isn't the brom they are recognising by the seem of it !!!!!
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Well Stu i`ll need to check my facts but I seem to recall about the vibration thing.
As for the brom I selected one as close to size and shape as I could to minimise any mistakes where brom ID would come into it.
Now, I had no idea that these tads existed so had no idea where they were in the plant.
I put the tad as close to where I suspected that she might have one and as I had no idea about the frogpole I just put it in the centre axil so she couldn`t miss it.
As you don`t have Pums Stu a little clue to maybe having tads is that the female goes to an axil and reverses down into it, and in this position lays her food egg.
From having seen her doing this in the last week it made me suspect a tad was in there.
So with the new plant I made sure it was as close to that original position as possible.
As I said, within the hour she was climbing over the brom and then started backing down into the axil and sat there for 10 minutes or so and then from where I was sitting it looked like she went into the centre axil where the frogpole is.
I didn`t want to spook her by being too nosey so watched from a distance, but the frogpole is large so theres no way she could miss it.
God I just love this stuff :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

We have a new kid on the block :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> We have a new kid on the block :2thumb:.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


little aureiventris sweet as !!!! well done bro,
back 2 posts your def right on the vibration,i think smell is more important to our darts than we think mike....i made observations about this with our mysties way back when we first got them,now i'm watching male cits go to the two vents where they can get the best whiff of "Tank" nextdoor and trying to get to her,i know they can hear Mr attachi but i'm blummin sure they can smell "tank". though whether this has any application to pums finding baby who knows:lol2:

back one post great tip on the pums backing into a brom to lay feeder eggs mate thankyou,I've seen pics but it hadn't occurred to me to use this as a stockman's location tool!!! good post buddy much appreciated
hope your both good
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu
We`re both good ta.
You could be right on them smelling Tank.
It does seem from what we discussed before that they are aware of her presence, how ? or why ? is the question.
Re the Caucheros.
The frogpole I found is still doing well that I can see so mother must be still feeding it.
One of the last egg batches has disappeared so i`m pressuming they have been transported as I saw a lot of activity there the other day by dad and one of the females.
The other batch alas wasn`t.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Got more Cauchero froglets Stu.
Tried to get a photo but wasn`t quick enough.
Watch this space though because they aint THAT quick :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Got it Stu.
It`s a wee bit skittish so managed to sneak a shot past the top of the viv door.
I`ll be overrun at this rate lol.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J

this thread makes me really want pums


----------



## frogman955

Hi J
Can`t blame you for thinking that.
I`ve had lots of fun with mine but also lots of heartache which i`ve not spoken about on here.
Be happy with what you have and you`ll have plenty smiles on your face, just ask Stu, and then when the time is right go for it.
Want to buy some Caucheros ? :lol2:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Cornish-J said:


> this thread makes me really want pums


He does it deliberatly!!!!
more congrats,mate your doing so well some of my keys on this thing i type on are getting worn out. well done buddy a testament to getting down and dirty and doing the graft,
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Haha you made me laugh there Stu.
I may be doing the graft, but its the frogs getting down and dirty :whistling2:.
At least now I know for a fact that there are more in there so something to look forward to.
The axil directly below has something in there and I suspect the one to the side.
There is of course the frogpole which I found in the dead brom and the tadpole too.
For once I have something to be really happy about.

Mike

PS
Here`s another pic.


----------



## soundstounite

oh crap i'm going all phylosophical, but if we only had ups we wouldn't appreciate them mate,yeah i know t'would be nice at times:bash: but you get what i'm saying,buddy credit where credit is due..period:2thumb: i know Ade has said this to me ..."i done nuffin the frogs do it all" but we all know its in no way as simple as this
goodonya mate
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Exactly right Stu.
The frogs do it all right enough.
We just help them on the way by looking after their needs.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Aye, it's especially true with pums. Keep the adults healthy and happy and they take care of the rest. None of that faffing around with pulling eggs and raising them in petri dishes, tad systems, tad feeding blah blah. Until they are froglets it's down to mum and dad. We come in again once they are froglets, and I have found my Tropica substrate trick seems to have worked brilliantly for that, and will be using it in future pum vivs. My cristo froglets have started taking mels now and they're not even 3 months out of water yet and still living with mum and dad.

Anyway, gorgeous caucheros Mike. Hopefully when I finally get my pair they will do as well for me. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Hey Ade
Hows it goin.
Right now i`m just loading the viv floor with springs for them.
Once they`re bigger i`ll get them into a rearing container seeded with springs and start them on wingless mels.
The frogpole that I found in the dead brom is doing well, it was poking its head out of the water this afternoon so i`m hoping to see it out of the water soon.
Tell ya what though Ade.
As much as I like my Bastis and have set up the big viv for a colony, the Caucheros take a bit of beating.
Lovely wee frogs they are.

Mike


----------



## richie.b

Very nice Mike ill hopefully be getting some froglets soon from mine as ive got tads in with them

cheers

Richie


----------



## frogman955

Richie you`ll have to post more pics of your froglets when they come along :2thumb:.
Here is a photo I just got of the frogpole that I rescued from a dead brom, it just left the brom axil today.
It`s positively tiny, but don`t know if it`s anything to do with changing broms.

Mike


----------



## wolly dartfrog

Mike that's well cool, what frog is It ( still learning what's what :lol2: ) 

Warren


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Warren.
It`s Pumilio "Cauchero".

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Updated photo of the latest froglet.

Mike


----------



## lukelondon

I'm so jealous  hope myn get it right soon


----------



## frogman955

Hiya Luke.
From what you`ve been telling me your day WILL come, soon :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hiya Luke.
> From what you`ve been telling me your day WILL come, soon :2thumb:.
> 
> Mike


I think its cool to be blue with envy
goodonya mate Mike love that last shot,
Stu..


----------



## frogman955

Stu I think you need to forget about Bastis as they are such an awful frog to keep.
If you want i`ll take your ones off your hands when you get them and give you some Caucheros in exchange :whistling2:.
You know it would be the right thing to do since Shaz likes blue frogs.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just noticing today how Junior is still getting lighter coloured.
I think the final colour will be orange.
Previous photos for comparison are here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/783750-just-stu-12.html

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well there was this new tadpole sitting in a brom and when I went to grab a photo there was a froglet going walkies up the viv door.
Sorry for the poor quality but I couldn`t risk opening the door too much and letting the froglet escape.
It`s starting to get a bit crowded in there now :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

I`ve just built a rearing viv for the Cauchero froglets and here is the first of the tennants.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just thought i`d update with an interesting thing that happened this morning.
As some on here know I converted two ENT style 38cm square vivs to make a 38 x 38 x 76cm tall viv to hold my Cauchero froglets.
It was a bitch of a job but, damn it looks great :2thumb:.
Anyway i`ve been trying to catch my froglets to put them in there because it`s easier for me to keep a check on them and its also easier for me to load with springtails etc and keep a check on how much food is actually in there for them.
To date I caught 2 and there are or should be another 4 still in with the parents with more on the go.
They are a nightmare to see and catch because they are so small and dark, in a dark viv :bash:.
For more than a week now i`ve only been seeing the one in the froglet viv so thought i`d lost one.
The last few days i`ve seen none, so i`m thinking bugger it theres something not right, and theres loads of springs going about so it`s not food.
Anyway, this morning i`m readjusting the spray nozzle and it started spraying, no big deal.
I was away to take it out to sort it when I hear a faint buzzing sound.
For them that have Pums, it sounded like a Pum trying to sing but with the volume almost turned right down.
But as the sprays had just been on i`m thinking its only the pressure releasing from the nozzle, but I couldn`t figure out why.
Then I realised the noise is only happening when I put my hand into the viv.
Now i`m thinking wtf is in here as i`ve no froglets and wondered if they were dead because of whats making this noise.
I`d taken the 2 broms in there out of another viv.
The torch showed nothing bar an empty tank so that left something lurking in the broms.
So out with the turkey baster and in went the water and I basically flooded the broms to flush out whatever I was hearing.
I found 2 Cauchero froglets looking rather pissed off with me :flrt:.
Damn but I love these things lol.
Anyway thats a lot of waffle to get to my question.
Has ANYONE ever known a Pum froglet to be "singing" at say 1 - 2 months OOTW ?
I say 1 - 2 months as I don`t know their ages, but they are definately not older than that.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

A couple of times the question has been asked about whether or not Leucs lose or change their markings between leaving the water and getting older.
I`ve a couple of photo`s here of a froglet leaving the water and the same one 36 days later.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

ha a couple of great posts mate and superb to see you've found some of the little blue fellas,thats a weight off my mind,can't help with the calling though...wow!!
also interesting on the leucs you can just see the traces of the new black markings in the yellow,we have also seen the reverse senario yellow appearing on the black
goodonya mate:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Well I saw this lot all patiently waiting for mum & dad (Caucheros) to do what they do best and bring them "home".
So I thought i`d share it with everyone while I have the chance.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Updating the above.
I came home from work tonight to find all 6 tads gone.
Without having been here to see what happened I can only presume that they are all in the brom axils now.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J

they've had a busy day too by the sounds of it then!


----------



## soundstounite

Mike have you thought about reinforcing the stand under the cauchero viv,the weight of froglets and developing froglets is concearning me:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Actually mate i'm saddened by the fact you didn't take the day off to film this.just for me :whistling2:

Nice one buddy,as someone who knows what you both went though to get to this its SO bloody inspiring mate.............now what about those b..........'s:mf_dribble:
words don't say it 
Stu


----------



## frogman955

I think your right there J.

You had me laughing there Stu :2thumb:.
I suppose it is something to be considered lol.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Cauchero froglet with a sun tan :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well today I found a nice surprise in my Salt Creek viv.
I had no idea and found out by accident.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J

awesome mike! 

how many pum froglets are you up to now mate?


----------



## frogman955

Hi J
I had some issues with the first ones so alas they are no more.
No idea really what went wrong.
The latest lot (Caucheros) are doing nicely so far so i`ll just have to wait and see how they go.
The Salt Creeks I had given up all hope, until today.
That froglet is their first one that I know of since i`ve had them.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Hi J here are some photos for you of my latest Azureus tads and some froglets with their new legs.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J

wow, so kool Mike. Amazing to see the colours and patterns start to come through.

How do you move them into their own compartments from the communal tank? Just try a scoop them into a cup or have you got a much slicker method lol?


----------



## frogman955

Hi J
I just use a turkey baster to suck them up when its time to seperate them into their own compartments.
Once they`re leaving the water I use a plastic teaspoon and just coax them onto that and tip them off into their rearing tank.
Simples.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Seriously looking good mate little porkers
well done sir
Stu


----------



## frogman955

soundstounite said:


> Seriously looking good mate little porkers
> well done sir
> Stu


Thankyou kind sir.
All their legs are popping out now and so far looking good, apart from the first one which is not improving.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here`s a pic of my Leuc froglets exploring their new rearing tank.
God you just have to love these frogs, just about the coolest of them all.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Here`s a pic of my Leuc froglets exploring their new rearing tank.
> God you just have to love these frogs, just about the coolest of them all.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Can't disagree mate,something just so special about the humble leuc,the little froglets are just adorable.Ha we had massive fights today for a few minutes mate,little 5 had happy pinned down standing on his head,then the same with the girls,lots of shouting then evreyone went off about their business,although i suspect we might see eggs soon,ha ha yeah mate is has started raining again
good init:bash::bash::bash:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Don`t worry Stu it`s raining up here too lol.
But i`ve just had to turn the fan on to cool the place down as we are at melting point, and of course theres been a huge rise in humidity.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Don`t worry Stu it`s raining up here too lol.
> But i`ve just had to turn the fan on to cool the place down as we are at melting point, and of course theres been a huge rise in humidity.
> 
> Mike


Same as mate...Shaz lit the fire:Na_Na_Na_Na::no1:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Well Stu i`ve just been outside loading the car up for Morpeth and i`m still overheating, even with a big fan blowing on me, and the heatings not on.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here`s something to crack you up Stu.
I just moved my Leuc froglets and their rearing tank over next to the parrots cage.
I now have a rather miffed parrot and these 2 froglets just creased me up the way they were sitting staring at the parrots :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Here`s something to crack you up Stu.
> I just moved my Leuc froglets and their rearing tank over next to the parrots cage.
> I now have a rather miffed parrot and these 2 froglets just creased me up the way they were sitting staring at the parrots :lol2:.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Hey mate.... see you think they are saying WTF is that,if you wait awhile you'll see them glance back at you...they are luecs Mike,they think that's their next meal,the look back is to say..."Dad that is one bloody big FF:mf_dribble:"

Wicked mate thankyou:no1:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

soundstounite said:


> Hey mate.... see you think they are saying WTF is that,if you wait awhile you'll see them glance back at you...they are luecs Mike,they think that's their next meal,the look back is to say..."Dad that is one bloody big FF:mf_dribble:"
> 
> Wicked mate thankyou:no1:
> Stu


Yup, and meanwhile the parrot is looking back and screaming "my mum and dad warned me about those things!! Get em away from me!!!" :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Heh. My African grey's cage is between the Asian Spiny toads and the dwarf African bullfrog- he climbs down to peer at them once in a while, in a vaguely interested way, but seems to accept them as part of the scenery- just like he does the cat. My Senegal, on the other hand, seems to actually delight in throwing seed husks and stuff at the Madagascan burrowing frog viv next to him- or more likely, he just loves throwing his stuff out generally! :devil:


----------



## frogman955

Haha your parrots sound as daft as our 2.
They seem to have settled down now, but when I saw the way the Leucs were peering into the cage I was in knots so had to grab that photo.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here ya go Stu.
I just found another free range baby.
Again i`d no idea there were any tads on the go but they must be getting a good feed on the algea growing in their pool.
There`s enough in there that they can hide easily.
It`s pretty awesome to know that the parents are doing their thing though.

Mike


----------



## frogfreak

frogman955 said:


> Here`s a pic of my Leuc froglets exploring their new rearing tank.
> God you just have to love these frogs, just about the coolest of them all.
> 
> Mike


Nice Mike! Leucs were our first frogs and are still our favs! What are they little glass jars for? 

Cheers


----------



## frogman955

Hi Glenn
The jars are something i`ve been trying out with my Pums as an alternative to broms.
But i`ve found that they make excellent hiding places for froglets so started using them in the rearing tanks.
It is easy for me to see into them as they`re not totally blacked out, but the froglets pack into them, i`m thinking because they feel safe in them.
A bit like a little cave for them to feel safe in.
I lay them at an angle as well so that if needed I can put some water into them, especially for a newly morphed froglet which isn`t quite accustomed to being out of the water.

Mike


----------



## frogfreak

Cool Mike and a great idea! Did you paint them slightly or is that from age?

Cheers


----------



## frogman955

No Glenn they come in that colour.
They`re like little medicine bottles and just dark enough to almost stop you seeing inside them.

Mike


----------



## frogfreak

Nice! I'll have to try and track some down.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## soundstounite

Mike grat's brilliant to see they are still hiding stuff from you,and they are coming ootw in fine fettle,Glenn,Mike has been educating me about these jars,he's a clever old guy,I'm sure we can get some over to you.

another great looking froglet Mike well done bro,seeya soon my friend, 
Stu


----------



## frogman955

soundstounite said:


> seeya soon my friend,
> Stu


 
In a week to be precise Stu :2thumb:.
I`m going to ask that your tables are beside mine so we don`t have to wander far for a chat.
Oh and i`ve sent Glenn details on what to look for.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> In a week to be precise Stu :2thumb:.
> I`m going to ask that your tables are beside mine so we don`t have to wander far for a chat.
> Oh and i`ve sent Glenn details on what to look for.
> 
> 
> Mike


This could be intresting Mike, with everybody wanting their tables next to somebody else we'll have to just cram the whole lot into the middle of the room and tell folks to climb on them. :lol2: Just kidding, I'll do what I can. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Well I found some more eggs, thats about 30 in less than 2 weeks.
Just a shame the froglets haven`t been surviving.
Saying that though there are some in there which seem to be doing rather well, one of which I snapped as it almost jumped out the viv door lol.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> Well I found some more eggs, thats about 30 in less than 2 weeks.
> Just a shame the froglets haven`t been surviving.
> Saying that though there are some in there which seem to be doing rather well, one of which a snapped as it almost jumped out the viv door lol.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> 
> image


You use Exos, then Mike?


----------



## frogman955

Mostly Ron.
I`ve only got 8 of them though, 3 the same make as Ade`s new one, and 4 ent style which i`m converting.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> Mostly Ron.
> I`ve only got 8 of them though, 3 the same make as Ade`s new one, and 4 ent style which i`m converting.
> 
> Mike


Ah, ok- it's just most dart keepers don't seem to like them.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Ah, ok- it's just most dart keepers don't seem to like them.


It all depends on luck with Exos Ron, as in whether you get one with doors that meet properly, or doors with big gaps you have to fill. That's the main reason they aren't popular. My Regina adults are in a 60 x 45 x 60 Exo Terra Ron, and I've had no problems with it as the doors fit properly. On the other hand the one my Asian goldens are in is a 45 x 45 x 60cm and has huge gaps between the doors and the sides of the doors.

That and a lot of us dart keeper folks are seriously into the look of things, and neat rows of ENT style vivs just look better. :lol2:

Mike I am sure will back me though, for larger viv you can't go far wrong with the Betta ones. Sliding doors so no gaps, the lid is VERY easy to take apart to replace the mesh with something better for humidity and the front vent you can just silicone insect mesh over. : victory:

Gorgeous froglet Mike, and I am certain you'll nail getting them to grow on soon.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Ade has things about right there.
The Betta vivs are heavier and stronger so in some respects are better than the flimsy Exos.
But I actually like the look of the Exos and they aren`t all that bad really.
Treat them with a bit of respect and they`ll do the job.
But, it`s each to their own.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

True, I've been lucky with Exos- the doors etc fit just fine- but one the boyf used for treefrogs had gaps wide enough to let middle-sized crickets squeeze out! :gasp:

From that point of view shop-bought is worth it, in that you can see before you buy, even though they are ridiculously over-priced.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yeah, the high price is the other con with Exos.

The one big con I would say the Betta vivs have is a side effect of the solid construction, that been that the base surround and lid surround stick out further even than on an ExoTerra.

I think that the truth is that ALL glass vivs have pros and cons. Heck ENTs sometimes the doors aren't cut 100% straight and you find yourself having to tip them slightly to make sure they fit flush when closed. It's a chance you take with a hand made viv. You pay your money, you make your choice. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> In a week to be precise Stu :2thumb:.
> I`m going to ask that your tables are beside mine so we don`t have to wander far for a chat.
> Oh and i`ve sent Glenn details on what to look for.
> 
> 
> Mike


nice one dude,i have been talking to Glenn for a while,he is and has been very kind and helpful to us,ha the dude has good eyes tone of those seriously seriously great dart guys,i have HUGE respect for him , he shares our mad sense of humour too:whistling2:, damn i wish he was closer,i would adore to see what he does in the flesh:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

I can't add much to the viv debate apart from if the doors don't fit right then I'm to blame.
oh yeah mate can't wait till next week,would be cool to not have to wonder around to have a chat ,thanks Ade if you can manage it ,but the central table scramble kinda sounds fun:lol2:

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> In a week to be precise Stu :2thumb:.
> I`m going to ask that your tables are beside mine so we don`t have to wander far for a chat.
> Oh and i`ve sent Glenn details on what to look for.
> 
> 
> Mike


All this cosiness could sound a bit like the Tories and their media/banker friends- except that Stu is *absolutely* ethical! :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Joking aside, hope you all have a totally great time! :2thumb:


----------



## frogfreak

soundstounite said:


> nice one dude,i have been talking to Glenn for a while,he is and has been very kind and helpful to us,ha the dude has good eyes tone of those seriously seriously great dart guys,i have HUGE respect for him


Thank you, Stu! :blush: I think we've been chatting for a couple of years now. It'll be nice to catch up!



soundstounite said:


> he shares our mad sense of humour too:whistling2:, damn i wish he was closer,


So, why didn't you tell me about this place!?!:hmm: :lol2:



soundstounite said:


> i would adore to see what he does in the flesh


Really? That's personal, Stu... :gasp: I think we hit a language barrier already... :rotfl:



soundstounite said:


> I can't add much to the viv debate apart from if the doors don't fit right then


I use a lot of Exo's. They're easy to find and inexpensive. I won't buy one without opening the box and checking out the gaps though.

Cheers


----------



## soundstounite

:no1:
the language barrier Glenn:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
utter brilliance
Stu

ps Ron cheers for the absolutely ethical


----------



## frogman955

Here are the new Cristobals which I picked up at BAKS.
Cheers Ade, lovely wee frogs they are.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here`s a couple or 4 photo`s for Shaz to drool over Stu :lol2:.
My Azureus and my Reginas.
You`ll notice how my Reginas are different in size.
I`ve been hearing a few times now that the females tend to be larger than the males.
I`m going to have to wait until next year to find out :whistling2:.

Mike

Oi you where`s me food ?









Ah there it is


----------



## frogfreak

Very nice looking frogs, Mike!


----------



## soundstounite

Brilliant mate,as always a picture of health,Shaz has admired too:2thumb:.Marc has some stonking regina in,but they are being kept for himself,mind i don't know how many more yellow tincs we should have so probably a good thing.Tincs are so slow mate,i really hope you do have the required sex ratio,our hunt for a female cit is drawing ablank,its nice to have it right first time. I'm really interested to see when all 3 of our tincs are old enough how they rear in comparison to each other,
goodstuff mate
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

soundstounite said:


> Brilliant mate,as always a picture of health,Shaz has admired too:2thumb:.Marc has some stonking regina in,but they are being kept for himself,mind i don't know how many more yellow tincs we should have so probably a good thing.Tincs are so slow mate,i really hope you do have the required sex ratio,our hunt for a female cit is drawing ablank,its nice to have it right first time. I'm really interested to see when all 3 of our tincs are old enough how they rear in comparison to each other,
> goodstuff mate
> Stu


Giving you dirty looks now Stu, as I had 4 Regina for sale at BAKS. :lol2: Still got the 5th. Hopefully my adults will spawn for me again soon, as they haven't spawned in nearly a year now.

We've found with tincs that the males are just slower growing than the females. Our Regina are roughly the same size now. They're both tanks with huge front toes. :lol2: Our Alanis the male has taken longer to grow too, again he is now nearing the size of our female.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Had to share this with you all.
One out of shape Pum :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Sh!t the bed mike you been feeding your pums 5pence pieces ? have eggs soon then bro.
Ade my only regret about baks is i didn't get to see your regina,each time i thought I'd nip over someone came to talk,when i was free i forgot,ha being me,thats no slur on you mate just how it is i guess. As I've said before I've been pretty much banned from more yellow tincs,i had a chat with the ones at Marc's an they all came over,she still didn't relent,so I'm done for on more yellow guys:gasp:

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'll let you off Stu.  I didn't come see yours either, Kirsty told me though that they were gorgeous! She was drooling big time over your auratus, and had to keep reminding herself that we didn't have the space. lol

I should have plenty of red frogs next BAKS though..... lol Or you could tell Shaz you're buying black frogs with yellow markings and a blue reticulated throat pattern.... Nah, can't see her falling for it either. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> I'll let you off Stu.  I didn't come see yours either, Kirsty told me though that they were gorgeous! She was drooling big time over your auratus, and had to keep reminding herself that we didn't have the space. lol
> 
> I should have plenty of red frogs next BAKS though..... lol Or you could tell Shaz you're buying black frogs with yellow markings and a blue reticulated throat pattern.... Nah, can't see her falling for it either. lol
> 
> Ade


Its all about space mate:bash: and making really really hard choices on what to keep,so many stunning frogs,not just ours ,but thanks Kirsty,just so many stunning frogs!!
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

Exactly so Stu. We need to rehouse our Alanis pair before we even think about looking at other frogs. You know me, I like my tincs in as big a viv as I can fit in.

If only I could get Kirsty as into helping out with the darts as Shaz is! She complains a lot even if I just ask her to help me decant hydei into the feeding pots though. lol It's odd though, as she's quite happy to feed the tree frogs, leopard geckos and bearded dragons with crickets and locusts.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Well Stu my questions have been answered on whether or not my Azureus would transport their tads if left to it.
I`m guessing that due to the size of it there has been some cannibalism going on and it has eaten its siblings.
My reasoning there is that these frogs normally lay large clutches and I find it hard to believe that they only had one tad from a clutch.
I am going to leave it in there to see how it gets on compared to the ones i`ve pulled.
I am also doing this exact same comparison with my Azureiventris which have dumped a load of tads in their water dish too.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Well Stu my questions have been answered on whether or not my Azureus would transport their tads if left to it.
> I`m guessing that due to the size of it there has been some cannibalism going on and it has eaten its siblings.
> My reasoning there is that these frogs normally lay large clutches and I find it hard to believe that they only had one tad from a clutch.
> I am going to leave it in there to see how it gets on compared to the ones i`ve pulled.
> I am also doing this exact same comparison with my Azureiventris which have dumped a load of tads in their water dish too.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Ha i got here eventually mate,Mike "Tank" dropped 2 kids in the front ditch they lived for a fair while and then one clobbered the other,i think because tank is so damn big she probbly squished the remaining one which is a shame,damn great fat clumsy thing she is:bash:,she alway falling in the bloody ditch and pretty much evrywhere she goes actually,i'd love to see you rear it in there mate,i've still got a mystie going,mind I'll be drawing a pension before it morphs,maybe if we fed these tads they wouldn't scoff each other,but somehow i think they would anyway seeing how they rip into stuff that's smaller than themselves and moves,good luck buddy you've got there with the leucs,hopefully you'll nail it again with these
Oh mate we gave the guys a few beanies tonight,last time we tried the frogs weren't up for them at all,maybe its because they are older now,i don't know,beanies never stood a chance,hmm tank was nailing 2 at a time...what can i say:lol2:,but really interesting nonetheless after our earlier attempts with bean weavils,i'm going to go gentle with them,just incase of any compaction problems ,but almost the exact opposite to what we saw last year...fascinating thanks buddy

best
Stu


----------



## vikki_john

frogman955 said:


> Well Stu my questions have been answered on whether or not my Azureus would transport their tads if left to it.
> I`m guessing that due to the size of it there has been some cannibalism going on and it has eaten its siblings.
> My reasoning there is that these frogs normally lay large clutches and I find it hard to believe that they only had one tad from a clutch.
> I am going to leave it in there to see how it gets on compared to the ones i`ve pulled.
> I am also doing this exact same comparison with my Azureiventris which have dumped a load of tads in their water dish too.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


 


This picture doesn't prove anything :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu
Good to see the weevils have come in handy.
I just use them now and again and they all just gorge on them once they start.
Me thinks your going to have to put Tank on a diet :whistling2:.
She`s probably falling in the ditch due to being over weight.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> Good to see the weevils have come in handy.
> I just use them now and again and they all just gorge on them once they start.
> Me thinks your going to have to put Tank on a diet :whistling2:.
> She`s probably falling in the ditch due to being over weight.
> 
> Mike


Hey buddy, i'm really surprised by them mike,maybe the ones that have lived up north taste better,last time the frogs really didn't go for them.
Tank is just damn big and clumsy, but actually she is on a diet,she has been for ages,she laid so much so quick i cut her back and she stopped laying,perfect! So we are just getting the right quantity in her now to keep her and her fella bang on weight ,but no eggs,well leastways thats what i'm trying to do,I'll get a bloody surprise now:bash:

Stu


----------



## vikki_john

But according to this man pictuers don't prove anything?


----------



## frogman955

Well Stu as I promised on the phone here`s a photo to make you smile.
I was just away to check the Salt Creeks and saw this little nose poking out from behind a brom leaf.
So I think it`s gonna be extra springs for them tonight :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Well Stu as I promised on the phone here`s a photo to make you smile.
> I was just away to check the Salt Creeks and saw this little nose poking out from behind a brom leaf.
> So I think it`s gonna be extra springs for them tonight :lol2:.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image



Rock and Roll ha ha:welcome: to Scotland little fella
so is this from the new ones mate,or the old lass,real difficult to tell,
buddy i am stoked for ya welldone:2thumb:,sorry to keep ya talking mate


GET IN and other assorted stuisms of a congatulatory nature:mf_dribble:
best
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Stu, I thought you`d like that photo.
I thought the pic would put it across better than just telling you on the phone :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Thanks Stu, I thought you`d like that photo.
> I thought the pic would put it across better than just telling you on the phone :2thumb:.
> 
> Mike


Its wicked mate...who are the parents?
Stu


----------



## frogman955

It`s all thanks to the ones I got from Rana Stu.
The male has been a busy wee thing.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well look what I found jumping around in the leaf litter filling up on springtails.
Another Salt Creek kid.
Thats 2 that I know of now.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here`s another for you Stu.
Just OOTW this afternoon and snapped against my index finger for size comparison.
It`s a little dark as I don`t like using the flash on them.
Thats three now.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Here`s another for you Stu.
> Just OOTW this afternoon and snapped against my index finger for size comparison.
> It`s a little dark as I don`t like using the flash on them.
> Thats three now.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


jeepers tiny are they not.Mike the other new one looks like its feeding already well done mate,damn i love seeing someone who i know grafts at this do well
properly deserved mate
:no1:

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Yes Stu they are tiny.
That 2nd one is eyeing up a wingless mel and you know how small they are.
To the kid a mel must look like a banquet lmao.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Finally got the shot i`ve been after.
Dad carrying one of his kids on his back.

Mike


----------



## frogfreak

Nice!

Those shots are priceless! :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Glenn.
I`m trying hard to catch my Salt Creeks carrying, but unfortunately its not very easy.
I`ve just been standing watching the kids feeding amongst the leaf litter, it`s an awesome sight.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

I always find it interesting that azzies are considered one of the 'easier' species- somehow you expect something so spectacular to be more difficult. I think in terms of looks they are my favorite.


----------



## frogman955

I was just sorting out some springs for the kids when dad came over to watch me.
It was almost like he wanted me to see his kids lol.
There is actually 2 on his back.
But what amazed me was how the other male was standing at his back like he was guarding the tads.
It`s amazing behaviour if i`m reading it right.

Mike


----------



## frogfreak

Another great shot! :no1:

I don't doubt that's what your seeing, Mike. I've watched my frogs watching tads in the front of my tanks. They also seem to be very interested in the frogelts when they morph out. I had a male Leuc following around a froglet in the tank and it seemed as though he was looking out for it. Some say, they don't show parental care, but from what I've seen, I'm just not sure about that...

Cheers and have fun with them!


----------



## frogman955

I totally agree with you Glenn, i`ve seen the exact same behaviour before.
This is the first time i`ve seen this standing guard type of behaviour though.
I have a single Brasil which I keep with my Azureiventris and it is often to be seen sitting on the side of the water dish looking at their tads swimming about.
I also have some tads swimming about in a clear container just at the viv door and the Brasil can be seen sitting there looking at the tads.
Tonight I also saw one of my Leucs peering out at the tub of tads too and wondered if in fact it was sitting watching them.
It all makes for fascinating subjects.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

Unless he just wanted to eat them... :gasp:


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> I totally agree with you Glenn, i`ve seen the exact same behaviour before.
> This is the first time i`ve seen this standing guard type of behaviour though.
> I have a single Brasil which I keep with my Azureiventris and it is often to be seen sitting on the side of the water dish looking at their tads swimming about.
> I also have some tads swimming about in a clear container just at the viv door and the Brasil can be seen sitting there looking at the tads.
> Tonight I also saw one of my Leucs peering out at the tub of tads too and wondered if in fact it was sitting watching them.
> It all makes for fascinating subjects.
> 
> Mike


Great pics mike,I've not seen this,fascinating! but we definitely have seen tads in the water being watched by parents,they are fascinated by them it seems,the mysties spend hours tad watching. I am constantly surprised by how much seems to be going on in these frogs heads.I've just been watching a mystie doing the avatar leaf riding thing again and climbing back up and repeating it,it just looks like they are having fun,i just can't work out another reason to repeat it over and over.

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thats part of the fun Stu, watching what tricks the parents get up to.
Just when ou think you`ve seen it all, along comes something else that we`ve not seen before.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Thats part of the fun Stu, watching what tricks the parents get up to.
> Just when ou think you`ve seen it all, along comes something else that we`ve not seen before.
> 
> Mike


Its why we'll both be here for a while yet mate...always something new to learn and see
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Another nice shot for you Stu of one of the kids scavenging amongst the leaves.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Hey Stu
I just found twins in my Basti viv :no1:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

This is more for J than for Stu.
Aint that a fine set of legs on these J ?
No sls to be seen on these.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J

well done Mike, they look spot on!

did you do anything different this time?


----------



## frogman955

Hi J.
The only change I made that i`m aware of was that I stopped using my usual vit powder and used only Repashy.
And for some other information I was also trying a little experiment.
My Azureus have no UV lamps in their viv.
I have been trying to find out for a while now if the UV debate was a load of cobblers.
I`m now thinking that the sls was as suspected by the American keepers due to a lack of vit A.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi J.
> The only change I made that i`m aware of was that I stopped using my usual vit powder and used only Repashy.
> And for some other information I was also trying a little experiment.
> My Azureus have no UV lamps in their viv.
> I have been trying to find out for a while now if the UV debate was a load of cobblers.
> I`m now thinking that the sls was as suspected by the American keepers due to a lack of vit A.
> 
> Mike


the pum kids look very good Mike you should be very proud well done mate.

who knows on the sls,i its a complicated one that's for sure,that is why we still have it occurring. i think there is merit to the vit A argument,i also feel that uvb is beneficial,not essential i know that.
All of this is incremental i think Mike,if we step up our game at every single conceivable level then i think one will get close to the desired results.

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J

yea i read that too, my azzey frogs and froglets have no form of uv at all though so can only assume it was a lack of vits perhaps.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Interesting- as my frogs are so much bigger, I feed them largely wild-caught food and gut-loaded crickets- gut-loaded with lightly-cooked veg, especially carrot, with added fish food and Nutrobal. I see that it's pretty hard to gut-load bean weevils (for example) but maybe you can add vitamins to FF cultures?


----------



## frogman955

I`ve read elsewhere that there is no benifit from trying to gut load flies which is why we coat them before feeding.
It`s a bit hit or miss as to how much the frogs get as the powder can get wiped off or the frog can have a good feed and get a belly full of vits.
Who knows for sure.
All we can do is try different things as we go along.
But i`m definately now of the opinion that UV plays no part in the sls story.
I have more tads on the way so if I continue to get good froglets then it`ll make for a strong arguement against the need for UV.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> I`ve read elsewhere that there is no benifit from trying to gut load flies which is why we coat them before feeding.
> It`s a bit hit or miss as to how much the frogs get as the powder can get wiped off or the frog can have a good feed and get a belly full of vits.
> Who knows for sure.
> All we can do is try different things as we go along.
> But i`m definately now of the opinion that UV plays no part in the sls story.
> I have more tads on the way so if I continue to get good froglets then it`ll make for a strong arguement against the need for UV.
> 
> Mike


The whole thing is a learning curve, isn't it? I'm not totally convinced about the gutloading, though- I mean surely, if the flies have vitamins in their gut these will be passed on? But then, as you know, I'm only an observer on the dart world... :lol2:


----------



## frogman955

Yes Ron, in theory your correct.
But for some reason it doesn`t work like that.
I can`t remember what the reasons are which is bad lol, but if I get a chance i`ll go look for info that I read.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

soundstounite said:


> the pum kids look very good Mike you should be very proud well done mate.
> 
> who knows on the sls,i its a complicated one that's for sure,that is why we still have it occurring. i think there is merit to the vit A argument,i also feel that uvb is beneficial,not essential i know that.
> All of this is incremental i think Mike,if we step up our game at every single conceivable level then i think one will get close to the desired results.
> 
> Stu


Mike i'll amend that ...I don't think uvb is essential for all species, it might be hugely important for some!! it might just be the reason i'm doing well with mysties,who knows. We have probable access to some of the best lighting now that herp keepers have ever had,shouldn't we be using this?
I will always er on the side of including the unknowns,uvb,gut loading ff etc,unless someone can prove beyond doubt that they have a negative effect on our frogs. Simply a case of moving forward
best

Stu


----------



## frogman955

One has flown the coop.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> One has flown the coop.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Shaz say well done and wants it:flrt:
me grats mate,:no1:

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Tell Shaz i`ll see how it gets on and all being well who knows what we can do for her :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just caught a photo of the other Basti froglet and it`s so different from the other one.
If that is the 2 which I said previously were twins then that is 2 different colours from the same parents, yellow female and either yellow or orange or red male, I strongly suspect the red male as he is the dominant one.
What is throwing me at this moment is that the other twin looked yellow on the photos so maybe i`ve got a third one I didn`t know about.
Also there`s a photo of one of the Salt Creek kids which so far are all doing well.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

Couldn't more than one male conceivably fertilise a single clutch?


----------



## frogman955

Good question there Ron.
That is a possibility.
But usually when there is a dominant male he is the boss, end of.
He chases down any others to put his point across and they end up being the submissive and usually stay out of the picture.
What i`ve seen with this lot is that when he sees one of the other males he is right on their case to chase them off.
There is never any fighting, only calling out and chasing.
I`ve also noticed how the submissive also stops calling completely and funilly enough the yellow male was the dominant one over the red male when they were first put together.
After I moved them all into the larger viv it all changed around.
So from what i`ve seen and know i`m pretty certain the dad is the red male and the mum is definately yellow.
One thing I missed out Ron is that the male fertilises the eggs as they are laid so reduces the chances of another male having anything to do with the eggs.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

I know the basic mechanism- just wondering if the 'submissive' male might be sneaky... :lol2:

The dominant one might always miss an egg or two.


----------



## soundstounite

Ron Magpie said:


> I know the basic mechanism- just wondering if the 'submissive' male might be sneaky... :lol2:
> 
> The dominant one might always miss an egg or two.


superb mike,I've said it before but the persistence to get these pums going is commendable,good for you bro.
Interesting thoughts about the colours guys,I'm sure its just classic cem basti genetics at their best,that's what's so appealing about them,truth is we'll never know!! Given the variation showed by our SB's from one male,plus the known variables of cem basti colouring my vote is all sired by one male.

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Stu it`s appreciated.
I think myself it`s just the Cemetery Bastis doing what they do best, chucking odd colours out to catch us unawares.
I`ve been going through what photo`s I have and i`m seeing different froglets so i`m even more certain there are minimum of 3 froglets there, maybe four.
I`ll have to stand guard over the viv as it`s near impossible to see them in there lol.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Hand tame Cauchero froglets for sale.
Trained to pose for the camera :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well thats my first successful Azzie froglets ootw and doing well.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J

nice one Mike, they look great mate


----------



## soundstounite

Firing on all cylinders Mike:no1:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks J.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

It`s all starting to go great now Stu, thanks.
I`ve had a fight on my hands but i`m getting there now :no1:.


Mike


----------



## Tonybb

what kind of moss is that ?


----------



## frogman955

Just sphagnum moss from the garden centre Tony


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> Just sphagnum moss from the garden centre Tony
> 
> 
> Mike


Oh. Mike, I'm shocked at you! As you very well know, upon being presented with sphagnum moss, *every* frog will promptly fashion a cunning noose out of it, and hang itself from the nearest bromeliad- that is, if it hasn't already swallowed half the substrate to induce impaction, or drowned itself in the nearest 3cm of water! One frog I heard of did all three at once- it must be true, it was on the Internet! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## frogman955

Nice one Ron.
I`ve heard the stories.
I have sphagnum moss in several vivs and never had an issue with it.
Over time it all dies off anyway and should get replaced by new finer moss as the vivs start to grow in.
When I put it in it`s usually in the corners or along the sides and pressed in to compact it reducing the chances of it coming loose and lassoing one of my frogs.
My substrates these days are peat plates rather than loose earth as it makes for a far cleaner viv and reduces any potential ingestion of substrate to cause impaction.
Thanks for your concern though :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> Nice one Ron.
> I`ve heard the stories.
> I have sphagnum moss in several vivs and never had an issue with it.
> Over time it all dies off anyway and should get replaced by new finer moss as the vivs start to grow in.
> When I put it in it`s usually in the corners or along the sides and pressed in to compact it reducing the chances of it coming loose and lassoing one of my frogs.
> My substrates these days are peat plates rather than loose earth as it makes for a far cleaner viv and reduces any potential ingestion of substrate to cause impaction.
> Thanks for your concern though :2thumb:.
> 
> 
> Mike


 :lol2:


----------



## frogman955

Had to take a photo of this as it`s the first time i`ve seen the male Azureiventris carrying his kids to the pool.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

I`m a bit pissed off with that photo.
If i`d hung around for five minutes i`d have caught him dropping them off :blush::censor:.
Oh well there may be another time.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes

frogman955 said:


> I`m a bit pissed off with that photo.
> If i`d hung around for five minutes i`d have caught him dropping them off :blush::censor:.
> Oh well there may be another time.
> 
> 
> Mike


Dunno how keen the mods would be if you started posting pics of him dropping his kids off at the pool Mike............


----------



## frogman955

Haha you gave me a good laugh there Ronny, thanks.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Dunno how keen the mods would be if you started posting pics of him dropping his kids off at the pool Mike............


True- this section is turning Into Desperate Bromwives...

What really made me laugh, though Mike, is here you are, bemoaning the fact that you didn't catch that particular sequence on camera *this time*, knowing full well that you are likely to get another chance soon. 

Not more than ten years ago, wildlife photographers would kill for what you've already got, and would never expect that chance again! :lol2:

The hobby progresses....


----------



## frogman955

Aw Ron I couldn`t believe it, after I took the photo I loaded it onto the forum and went back for another look.
He was in the water and they were free.
Less than 10 minutes and he was done.
Next time (if theres one) i`ll likely end up sitting there for 10 hours and still miss it :whistling2:.
You are of course so right on what you said about wildlife photographers.
They have to sometimes endure terrible conditions to capture that one magical shot, and here we are with our little bit of the rain forest in our livingrooms and none of the hassles.
And I STILL MISSED IT :censor:.

Mike


----------



## frogfreak

frogman955 said:


> I`m a bit pissed off with that photo.
> If i`d hung around for five minutes i`d have caught him dropping them off :blush::censor:.
> Oh well there may be another time.
> 
> 
> Mike


Sometimes they'll carry them for days though. Gotta go pee sometime! :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite

thanks guys,great shot mike,i've completely given up on getting a mystie drop off shot.Ron...desparate bromwives genius:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
the bugger was carrying the otherday whilst calling and being followed by females I'm sure he'll have fertilised eggs with kids on his back, yup Ronny i put the camera away at this point,phibs being a family show an all:mf_dribble: although i did get a calling and carrying shot,not the best he was all over the place running away from women

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Caught him carrying some more lol.
Damn but he`s busy this week, but i`m not sitting around waiting for the drop off.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Fabulous shot again Mike,
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Stu.
Just thought i`d post these for Shaz.
My first 4 successful Azzie forglets.
Check the mel hitching a lift on the bottom ones toe lol.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Just thought i`d post some pics of my Salt Creek kids now they`re bouncing around in the viv.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Just thought i`d post some pics of my Salt Creek kids now they`re bouncing around in the viv.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


wicked mate how many now? well to the nearest 10 will be ok :lol2:

stu


----------



## frogman955

Haha I wish Stu.
There are those 3 that I know of, but i`ve seen eggs in there so for all I know there could be others in the broms.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Haha I wish Stu.
> There are those 3 that I know of, but i`ve seen eggs in there so for all I know there could be others in the broms.
> 
> 
> Mike


excellent!!
mike what are your pum clutch sizes and how many does a female care for?

Stu


----------



## frogman955

I`m not sure exactly what the Salt Creeks are giving but i`ve seen up to 10 eggs with the Caucheros.
Again I don`t know how many of those make it into the broms as i`ve seen tadpoles left on the leaves for whatever reasons, fortunately not many, but i`ve suspected that it`s more to do with having so many on the go they have no room or time for them.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> I`m not sure exactly what the Salt Creeks are giving but i`ve seen up to 10 eggs with the Caucheros.
> Again I don`t know how many of those make it into the broms as i`ve seen tadpoles left on the leaves for whatever reasons, fortunately not many, but i`ve suspected that it`s more to do with having so many on the go they have no room or time for them.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike,yes i don't think its uncommon for this to happen them leaving tads behind,but I don't know,just curious really

Stu


----------



## frogfreak

frogman955 said:


> I`m not sure exactly what the Salt Creeks are giving but i`ve seen up to 10 eggs with the Caucheros.
> Again I don`t know how many of those make it into the broms as i`ve seen tadpoles left on the leaves for whatever reasons, fortunately not many, but i`ve suspected that it`s more to do with having so many on the go they have no room or time for them.
> 
> Mike


Natural selection, Mike?


----------



## fatlad69

I would really like to set up a viv for puma but how the hell do decide which morph? They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Wolfenrook

fatlad69 said:


> I would really like to set up a viv for puma but how the hell do decide which morph? They are all so beautiful!


Easy, you go for bribri or San Cristobal, both a little 'easier' than smaller pumilio morphs. : victory: Not least because adult bribri will take hydei fruit flies. My San Cristobal have been very easy too, making excellent parents, and both the adults and offspring are very bold.

If you already have a copy of the 1st BAKS newsletter bud, have a read of the article in there on setting up a Cristobal viv. I have had no difficulties at all with adults or froglets in the viv detailed there.

Prices are way down right now too, it's a buyers market. Heck, I have 6 grown on young Cristobals myself if you need a couple once you have a viv sorted. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Glenn, you could be oh so spot on there.
We don`t know whats going through their little heads, but they must have a reason because otherwise they are awesome parents.
Ade, hands off my Bri Bri.
Fatlad, Ade has some gorgeous Cristobals.
I got some from him earlier this year and they`re great wee frogs.
Very bold and always out and about.


Mike


----------



## fatlad69

Cheers guys I may well take Ade up on that. I was given a 30x30x45 exo but think its a little small for Pums so may use it for some vents or imatators. What size viv do you use for your Pums as you seem to have so much success?

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook

Don't worry Mike, your Bribri are reserved.  lol

Adam, If I was making another pumilio viv (which I will be soon. lol) I'd go for a 40x40x60cm (or 45x45x60cm if using an exo) like I did for my Cristobals. They just work much better overall. My bribri are in an unusual 40x60x60 but it makes it really easy for stuff to hide up the back with it been so deep. My Punta Clara are in a 50x50x40 and again the frogs find it too easy to hide in there.

I DO have a pair of pums (Black Jeans) in a 30x40x40 but I wouldn't do this again. In fact if they were easier to find and catch I'd upgrade them to a larger viv in a second. In fact to be honest, these days I wouldn't use these small vivs for darts other than for rearing knowing what I know now.

Ade


----------



## richie.b

fatlad69 said:


> I would really like to set up a viv for puma but how the hell do decide which morph? They are all so beautiful!


Go for which ever ones you fancy theyre all pretty much the same to keep with a few exceptions that you proberbly wouldnt be able to get anyway.
As for viv size i keep pairs and trios in 40 cubes and 40x40x50s with no problems and have bred pretty much every pair of pumilio i own.

a list of what ive got

bribri
blue jeans
black jeans
escudo
robalo
bastimentos red/white
salt creek
colon
nancy
popa 
esperanza
cauchero
las tablas
chirique grande
cristobal
punta clara
sheppard
cayo de aqua
bahia grande
almirante

Richie


----------



## frogman955

Sorry Richie i`ve not got room for any more just now 


Mike


----------



## richie.b

frogman955 said:


> Sorry Richie i`ve not got room for any more just now
> 
> 
> Mike



No worries Mike these are mine and not for sale 

Richie


----------



## frogman955

I gathered that from the way you worded it Richie :2thumb:.
All still doing fine I take it ?

Mike


----------



## richie.b

frogman955 said:


> I gathered that from the way you worded it Richie :2thumb:.
> All still doing fine I take it ?
> 
> Mike


I no you were joking but after looking at it i thought people might think thats what ive got for sale.
Yeah all doing fine just stopped them breeding for a few months to give them a rest 

Richie


----------



## frogman955

Nice one Richie.
I`ve kept mine going as I was wanting to sort out the failures I had.
The Salt Creeks benefited from me having a proper fight with the Caucheros.
But it`s all good now.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69

I do have a 45x45x60 exo I built with a waterfall. Unfortunately the waterfall just saturated the substrate. I was thinking about striping the waterfall out and starting again, it's crawling with springtails so would be ideal for Pums. Now I just have to convince the wife our life would not be complete with out some.

Richie, that is one hell of a list which makes me think you couldn't decide which ones you liked best!:lol2:

I have never kept Pums as everyone used to say how difficult they were to keep and breed. Just goes to show how much the hobby has moved on in the last 10 years. 

Adam


----------



## frogman955

Adam, Pums are actually quite simple to keep as long as you give them the conditions they require.
It`s the breeding of them which is on a different level.
If you were happy to have them and not worry about the breeding then you`d be happy as a pig in muck.
Your current tall viv, can you turn down the flow of the water to a trickle ?
Is there anything to stop you from just turning the waterfall off and leaving the viv as it is ?
You`ll probably find that you don`t actually have to strip it down.
Water features are more often than not, just a pain in the butt.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Just remove the pump and block the hole up. That's what I did in my Sisa viv, which had the same problem (hence I switched to using nylon insect net, rather than weed fabric).

They're not at all hard to keep bud, just some folks find rearing the froglets difficult due to the need for tiny foods, and difficulty getting calcium into them. I've yet to have this problem though personally. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Here you go Adam, the 3 Mike got from me at the last BAKS meeting, first post on that page in this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/783750-just-stu-23.html. Save you hunting. 

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

Wolfenrook said:


> Here you go Adam, the 3 Mike got from me at the last BAKS meeting, first post on that page in this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/783750-just-stu-23.html. Save you hunting.
> 
> Ade


Simply stunning!

When I said strip down the viv I just really meant changing the substrate. I agree that waterfalls are a pain in the butt so was thinking of just blocking the holes. I used the hydro fleece on the false bottom and it just wicked the water into the substrate so I was going to replace it with insect netting. I will need to replace some of the plants with broms.
This is the viv








And here it is planted, unfortunately with it being so wet I lost some of the broms









Any advice on how to improve it would be much appreciated. It now has leaf litter at the bottom. 

Adam


----------



## frogman955

Damn it Adam thats one nice viv.
Adam go back to the Cristobals and have another look.
I`ve just changed one of the pics for one I took an hour ago.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Unplug the fountain pump, drop down to 1 nozzle.

As Mike says, that viv is spot on otherwise.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Oh Adam make sure your broms have time to dry out before they get their next spray.
If they don`t have a drying period they will rot, which is why you`ve lost some.
A few hours between sprays should be fine.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69

frogman955 said:


> Oh Adam make sure your broms have time to dry out before they get their next spray.
> If they don`t have a drying period they will rot, which is why you`ve lost some.
> A few hours between sprays should be fine.
> 
> Mike


Well you have me convinced about the cristobals, even the wife says 'there alright' which is a far cry from ' errrrrh'.:lol2: beautiful frogs.

How long do you guys mist for and how often?

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook

I mist for 1 1/2 minutes twice a day, once at 11:30am and again at 5:30pm, that's the lot.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Everyone is different in what they want Adam, I suppose it`s because vivs are all different.
Personally my misters are on a timer and it`s on for about 30 seconds 3 times a day.


Mike


----------



## fatlad69

frogman955 said:


> Everyone is different in what they want Adam, I suppose it`s because vivs are all different.
> Personally my misters are on a timer and it`s on for about 30 seconds 3 times a day.
> 
> 
> Mike


That's what I am doing at the moment. Perhaps if I either reduce to one nozzle or change to 15 sec three times a day it may help. Getting rid of the waterfall should help dry things out a bit in between as the humidity is pretty high at the moment. I don't trust the hygrometer as it only reads 70% yet there is condensation running down the glass.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Removing the waterfall will dry things up A LOT, you'd be surprised how wet they make your viv. You also don't really need 2 nozzles in a 45x45cm footprint. I only have 1 in my 40x40x60 Cristobal viv.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

What I do Adam is rule of thumb one nozzle for each 45cm cube.
So for a 60 - 90 wide i`d go up to 2 and so on.
I`ve a 100 x 100 x 50 which has 4.
45 x 60 tall is only one nozzle also.


Mike


----------



## fatlad69

frogman955 said:


> What I do Adam is rule of thumb one nozzle for each 45cm cube.
> So for a 60 - 90 wide i`d go up to 2 and so on.
> I`ve a 100 x 100 x 50 which has 4.
> 45 x 60 tall is only one nozzle also.
> 
> 
> Mike


Ok, I will reduce to one nozzle and see how it goes. 

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Wolfenrook

No probs bud.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Just caught a photo of dad watching over his kids.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well today I found my first clutch of eggs from my Terribs.
Just have to wait now to find out if they are fertile.

Mike










Proud parent


----------



## Wolfenrook

Bud, they're starting to develop.... Trust me, they're fertile, you can see spines starting to form. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Hope your right Ade.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite

ha all I see is 2 sets of twins:2thumb:
Sweet salties bro

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Cheers Stu.
Won`t be long till you have twins of your own lol.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Some proper bruisers.
The Tysons of the frog world :lol2:


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here are the Terribs eggs 1 week on.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Got a couple of photo`s of a pair of randy Terribs.
First one is the male calling out, he`s been at it for days.
The 2nd one is of the female chasing him around the viv.
Can`t understand why he keeps shouting to her and then runs away when she chases him :lol2:

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Some photo`s of my latest acquisitions.
Just picked up a quartet of BriBri from Adrian, his sunday name :lol2:.
They`re settling down very nicely thanks Ade.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

That really scarlet one really is a beaut eh Mike?  Glad you managed to catch it. lol

More on the way too, Mike took a photo of one ready to come out of the water sat in the same brom again. 

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

frogman955 said:


> Some photo`s of my latest acquisitions.
> Just picked up a quartet of BriBri from Adrian, his sunday name :lol2:.
> They`re settling down very nicely thanks Ade.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Stunning!!!!


----------



## frogman955

They look even better now they`re in their new home Ade.
I see them out and about all the time chasing flies down.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well I forget if i`ve mentioned that my Bastis are on an egg laying mission.
I`ve found eggs which grew into tadpoles which have now disappeared I presume into broms.
But recently I found another unknown froglet which i`ve not seen for more than 2 weeks since it left the brom axil.
Anyway I just saw it posing in a brom for me and it quite happily sat there while I took a photo.

Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes

Mike, I may or may not have said this already but I love bastis :flrt:. See you at BAKS in April yeah


----------



## frogman955

ronnyjodes said:


> Mike, I may or may not have said this already but I love bastis :flrt:. See you at BAKS in April yeah


Will be something i`m looking forward to Ronny.
And as much as I like my Bastis my favourite is definately the Salt Creeks.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69

I am hoping to get to BAKS this year so would be good to put a face to your names.


----------



## frogman955

Well it`s not far for you Adam so hope you can manage lol.
In fact your not far from Ade so your able to pop up to chat frogs with him a lot more easily.
I`ve got nobody up here lol.


Mike


----------



## fatlad69

Your right, hoping to get some San Cristobals from him soon. Got some building work going on at the moment but once it's finished going to have a trio from him. Super looking frogs.


----------



## frogman955

fatlad69 said:


> Your right, hoping to get some San Cristobals from him soon. Got some building work going on at the moment but once it's finished going to have a trio from him. Super looking frogs.


You won`t go wrong with them.
I`ve no regrets with getting mine.
Ade keeps claiming that i`m overfeeding them though, but I think his are on a diet lol

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Does this look overweight ? :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes

frogman955 said:


> Will be something i`m looking forward to Ronny.










fatlad69 said:


> I am hoping to get to BAKS this year so would be good to put a face to your names.




It should be a great day and ditto, it'll be nice to put faced to names


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> Does this look overweight ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Overweight would be an understatement Mike..... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69

frogman955 said:


> Does this look overweight ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


He looks a bit like me, the doctor said I should stay in shape .........well round is a shape!


----------



## frogman955

Well this little surprise just came out of the water to say hi to everyone.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69

frogman955 said:


> Well this little surprise just came out of the water to say hi to everyone.
> 
> Mike
> 
> image


Either that is one tiny frog or you have massive hands!:lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

fatlad69 said:


> Either that is one tiny frog or you have massive hands!:lol2:


I hear the scots have hands like shovels :whistling2:


----------



## frogman955

I`m afraid your eyes don`t deceive you, it is that small.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Mike,the little salty is wonderful,how does it compare size wise to a newly morphed cem basti ?

Stu


----------



## fatlad69

You can see why you need plenty of springtails!


----------



## soundstounite

fatlad69 said:


> You can see why you need plenty of springtails!


 Bloody big sealed charcoal cultures Adam,feed allinsons yeast, stand on mite paper open every couple of days and mist, water change every couple of weeks
kerching: victory: sinella siera and folsumia (erm i think) but i KNOW it works)

Stu


----------



## fatlad69

soundstounite said:


> Bloody big sealed charcoal cultures Adam,feed allinsons yeast, stand on mite paper open every couple of days and mist, water change every couple of weeks
> kerching: victory: sinella siera and folsumia (erm i think) but i KNOW it works)
> 
> Stu


Cheers Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I hear the scots have hands like shovels :whistling2:


I've met Mike, he has quite petite little hands. :lol2:


----------



## frogman955

soundstounite said:


> Mike,the little salty is wonderful,how does it compare size wise to a newly morphed cem basti ?
> 
> Stu


Hi Stu
It`s about half the size of a Basti just ootw.
In fact I found another one tonight so i`ll see if I can grab a pic for you.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> It`s about half the size of a Basti just ootw.
> In fact I found another one tonight so i`ll see if I can grab a pic for you.
> 
> Mike


Must be like Christmas again at your house.:lol2:


----------



## frogman955

It does feel a little like that Adam.
And of course last night from what I saw it looks like i`ve a confirmed male Cristobal in my trio.
So with that and all the new babies on the go and i`ve also just found another batch of Salt Creek eggs, what can I say :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu
> It`s about half the size of a Basti just ootw.
> In fact I found another one tonight so i`ll see if I can grab a pic for you.
> 
> Mike


Cheers always up for another pic.I wondered on size of the salties,as i now have a more of a perspective on this

Stu


----------



## frogman955

The wee bugger is dodging my attempts to grab a pic Stu.
I`ll keep trying though.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here you go Stu as I promised.
One pic of a day old Salt Creek froglet.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well as I`ve not updated this thread for a while I thought I`d better do something with it.
For the last week I`ve been catching Basti froglets and moving them to a viv of their own where I can keep a close eye on them.
So below are a couple of pics I took of some of them.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Here is an update on the Azureus froglets which I posted on the BAKS thread.
These photo`s were taken just a few minutes ago.
When talking to people at BAKS I mentioned a possible third one.
Well as I suspected there is a third one, shown in the first photo next to an older sibling.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule

Love the bastis! Must get me some in the future!


----------



## Harbinger

Waaaaay back on page 1 what were those creepers on the back panel?
Want some creepers but dont know where to start.


----------



## frogman955

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Waaaaay back on page 1 what were those creepers on the back panel?
> Want some creepers but dont know where to start.


That is actually a ficus plant of some sort.
A few weeks ago though I had to do some major maintenance to the viv and I`ve stripped everything out of the rear half of the tank.
It`s now a lot more open plan where I`ll hopefully have a nice carpet of moss growing one day.
The Leucs seem to be happy with it as they`re using it plenty.
I`ll get some updated photo`s of it later.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Waaaaay back on page 1 what were those creepers on the back panel?
> Want some creepers but dont know where to start.


It's oakleaf ficus.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

I just thought I`d add a couple of photo`s of some froglets which I took tonight.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf

that bottom fellow is gorgeous


----------



## frogman955

Aye, it is that Joe.
I`m dying to see how it turns out.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf

must admit aften being Stu's and seeing Pumilio up close, they're on the list, that and the missus loves "the red one's that look like strawberries!"


----------



## plasma234

Are they cauchero froglets? :notworthy:


----------



## frogman955

Hi Callum.
The top 2 are.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69

Meefloaf said:


> must admit aften being Stu's and seeing Pumilio up close, they're on the list, that and the missus loves "the red one's that look like strawberries!"


You mean like this one.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ah, one of the black jeans lose its invisibility cloak Adam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf

lol the sneaky snake


----------



## soundstounite

Little beauties Mike ,weldone you!!!! Partic favs are the yellow got one just like her and that last little orange bastis stunning

Stu


----------



## frogman955

Thanks Stu.
That wee Basti is going NOWHERE :lol2:.
I`ll find space for it here lol.
But I find it ironic that I decide to sell my Caucheros and they leave me a parting gift of a trio of babies lmao.
Maybe they`re trying to tell me something.
Don`t ya just love Pums.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Yo Callum this is for you mate.
Fresh off the cam 5 minutes ago.
Caught in the act :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule

Love the new pics Mike, Those babies are beauty's!


----------



## plasma234

Wow, that's awesome. Stop it mike, I am growing impatient and I keep spending more money in anticipation lol. I have already ordered all of my plants excluding broms, all of the background stuff, the lighting, and Joe has egg crate sorted for me. All I need is the subs and the frogs. Oh and about 3 or 4 spring cultures. 2 to seed the viv, 1 to culture and one to feed from whilst the other is up to numbers. 

Out of interest mike, what are you going to replace the cauchero with?


----------



## Meefloaf

plasma234 said:


> Out of interest mike, what are you going to replace the cauchero with?


milk frogs


----------



## frogman955

Hi Callum I`m getting a nice pair of Pum Black Jeans.
But the way things are going I`m going to have to get some more vivs for froglets lol.
Just pulled another reddish Basti froglet this afternoon.
I`ll be setting up a second Basti viv soon so that`ll be interesting, depending on what mix of colours I get.
Oh and Callum I`ll have some springtail cultures with me at BAKS if you want any.


Mike


----------



## plasma234

I will just get sainsburys to pay my wages to you :lol2:


----------



## JRB 89

Amazing setup :notworthy:


----------



## frogman955

Another wee Basti which I pulled at the weekend.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well I think I can now state for a fact that those damned nematodes definitely decimate springtail populations in a viv.
I have 2 vivs side by side with what should be hundreds or thousands of springs running about in each of them.
With both vivs with froglets in them I`ve been seeding them constantly.
One viv has the expected amounts and the other has zero.
The only difference is those damn nematodes.
At least I know how they got in there and getting rid of them if I want to will be rather straight forward, so we shall see what happens.


Mike


----------



## frogman955

Well I`ve found for the first time (where I`m concerned) a Pum froglet with the dreaded SLS.
I know it happens but it`s a first for me.
It has no left front leg and the right one is fixed in position.
The thing for me though is that this froglet is growing and has been hiding in the leaf litter pretty good.
So what to do.
It is feeding, it is growing, although it is struggling it IS getting about.
Boy can this wee thing jump.
Now as many should already know I gave Flipper a chance at life with her bad hind legs and more than a year later is still doing great.
I have made the decision to give this new froglet a chance.
If it works, brilliant.
If it doesn`t ? then I can sleep at night knowing that I gave it a chance.
I will update with photo`s as it "hopefully" progresses.
People, meet Tripod.

Mike


----------

